# Twisted X Bowstrings Main Sales / Picture thread



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Twisted X Bowstrings builds quality, custom bowstring sets with materials such as Bcy X and Brownell Fury. Each piece is pre-stretched and served under tension to produce a string set that is second to none. Attention to detail is a huge part of the build process at Twisted X Bowstrings. We offer a custom string builder on our website @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com and all orders can be placed there. Our strings come with a 1 year warranty against peep rotation, creep and serving separation under normal conditions (strings should be installed by a qualified individual). For additional information you can contact me by phone at 405-313-5176 or by email at [email protected]. Discounts are available for AT members so be sure to check in for updated offers. Thank you for your time and we look forward to serving the AT community! 

Sincerely,

Shane Teel
Twisted X Bowstrings
www.twistedxbowstrings.com



Product Pricing:


Single cam/ Binary/Hybrid sets ------$75.00 up to 2 colors
$85.00 3 color/pinstripes

5 piece sets (Mathews Chill, Primes, etc.) ------$85.00 up to 2 colors
$95.00 3 color/pinstripes


Crossbow sets ------$75.00 up to 2 colors
$85.00 3 color/pinstripes


Recurve strings (reinforced limb tips only)------$25.00 up to 2 colors
$30.00 3 color/pinstripes

TPU Speed Sleeves------$8.00



All orders can be placed through our website @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com


Dealer pricing available!!!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

We'll start out by offering 20% off all orders now through the end of the year. Use Promo Code AT20 during checkout!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Our loops!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com Enter promo code AT20 and save 20% now through December 31


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com Enter promo code AT20 to receive 20% off through December 31st


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com Use promo code AT20 to receive 20% off now through Dec. 31st


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com Use promo code AT20 to receive 20% off through Dec. 31st


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com use promo code AT20 to receive 20% off through Dec. 31st


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting @ $60.00 when you use promo code AT20

Check out our Facebook page for customer reviews.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Thanks for the orders guys! I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting @ $60 now through Dec. 31st. Use promo code AT20 

www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com String sets from $60.00 Use promo code AT20


Thanks for all the orders! I appreciate your business!


----------



## EliteZ28inPA

I just installed my second set of Twisted X Bowstrings on my Elite E35, pics to follow. Bump for an unbelievable product and an awesome dude, Thanks again Shane!


----------



## dartonpro4000

I have these strings on my bows and have installed them on other people's bows. These are top notch strings I have had other custom strings from other builders and Twisted X is by far the best yet. Give them a try you will be impressed.


----------



## salmon killer

Yep the man makes a fine set of threads !


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Thanks guys! I'm glad everyone is pleased with my work.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I'd like to thank everyone for the orders, keep them coming. Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and enter promo code AT20 for your 20% discount. String sets starting @ $60


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## RCR_III

I'm picky when it comes to loops and I'll say these are really good and well made.


sniper10177 said:


> Our loops!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> I'm picky when it comes to loops and I'll say these are really good and well made.


Thank you sir!


----------



## EliteZ28inPA

Bump for a superior product!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting at $60 when using promo code AT20


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## 4by4buck

Shane makes some of the best strings out there! I would put him in the likes of JBK, Breathn, and Ex-wolverine. Had him build me a set for my HTR and when I installed them cam timing was dead on as well as the draw weight and ata without having to do any twisting to the string or cables. I would highly recommend Shane's strings.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

4by4buck said:


> Shane makes some of the best strings out there! I would put him in the likes of JBK, Breathn, and Ex-wolverine. Had him build me a set for my HTR and when I installed them cam timing was dead on as well as the draw weight and ata without having to do any twisting to the string or cables. I would highly recommend Shane's strings.


Thank you sir! I'm glad you're happy with your strings!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## quadcam

I had a set made for my Prime ion. They are a slick looking thanks the the fury material and Shanes handy work! Put them on and the tune was almost spot on. Very consistent on the crony. I will post pictures of mine when I shoot next. Defiantly recommended! Thanks again Shane!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

quadcam said:


> I had a set made for my Prime ion. They are a slick looking thanks the the fury material and Shanes handy work! Put them on and the tune was almost spot on. Very consistent on the crony. I will post pictures of mine when I shoot next. Defiantly recommended! Thanks again Shane!


Thank you sir! I'm glad you like your strings. I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting @ $60.00

Use promo code AT20 @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## jakep567

Tag


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all of the orders guys! Thank you for your support!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting at $60.00
Use promo code AT20
www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bump


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Thanks for the orders, I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets as low as $60.00
Order at www.twistedxbowstrings.com
use promo code AT20


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

string sets starting at $60.00
Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com
use promo code AT20


----------



## EliteZ28inPA

Looking good my friend! Looking for some ideas for my Addiction. Black riser with stormy original limbs. Red smackdown pro rest. Any ideas ?????


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

EliteZ28inPA said:


> Looking good my friend! Looking for some ideas for my Addiction. Black riser with stormy original limbs. Red smackdown pro rest. Any ideas ?????


I'll think of something. Have some new colors coming in from Brownell.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## JRHOADES20

Shane I got my strings yesterday, and WOW! Best serving job I've seen and best end loops also. I've ordered from bow manufacturers, 2 big name string makers on AT and if your strings perform as well as they look, you've got a customer for life. Plan to do a review in the next few weeks when I get time you put em' on and tune. Excited to try out fury. Thanks Shane!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmon killer

He is diffenitly a big player in quality bow strings on AT !


----------



## bigblock534

Got mine ordered and can't wait to get them on my Nitrum 34. Last set I got from him for my Carbon turbo zt were awesome!!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

JRHOADES20 said:


> Shane I got my strings yesterday, and WOW! Best serving job I've seen and best end loops also. I've ordered from bow manufacturers, 2 big name string makers on AT and if your strings perform as well as they look, you've got a customer for life. Plan to do a review in the next few weeks when I get time you put em' on and tune. Excited to try out fury. Thanks Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you like them. Keep me posted. I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

bigblock534 said:


> Got mine ordered and can't wait to get them on my Nitrum 34. Last set I got from him for my Carbon turbo zt were awesome!!


I appreciate your business! Thanks again!


----------



## jakep567

Mines on order as well for a bowtech experience! I did some different requests and Shane had no problems with it...and he's been available for questions as well. not to mention the strings just look great!


----------



## rockinbowhunter

Great strings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate everyone's business! Thanks again for the orders!


----------



## RCR_III

All these pictures make me anxious to get my set and get them put on and shooting haha


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting @ $60.00. 
Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com
Use promo code AT20


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting at $60.00
Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code AT20


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Bucktamer01

I ordered some threads for my 17 year old son PSE Stinger X. He is excited and can't wait to put them on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

string sets starting at $60.00
visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com
Enter promo code AT20


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## JDB9818

Just installed a set of TwistedX on my bow. They are top notch! Serving is tight, pin stripe is perfect and just overall excellent set. Super quick turn around after order, will definitely purchase again. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

JDB9818 said:


> Just installed a set of TwistedX on my bow. They are top notch! Serving is tight, pin stripe is perfect and just overall excellent set. Super quick turn around after order, will definitely purchase again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Looks good! I appreciate your business! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## WEnglert

Any pics of red and black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567

Electric red/black


----------



## jakep567

Just got my set today and there a thing of beauty did everything I requested with different loops some tagged some served these are the best strings I've seen and I've used alot of string guys. Big time thanks to shane!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String sets starting at $60.00
Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com
Enter promo code AT20


----------



## Jeremy K

Top notch strings ,had a set done for my Z28 last year.


----------



## jakep567

Top notch shane just got my set on couple twists here and there and right on the money with specs 32 ata 7 brace perfect set man thanks again!


----------



## Bucktamer01

[
Shane thanks for a great set of strings. Kudos to the String Maker.


IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/23/8c986cf4098b54e8b39d8c455f59f771.jpg[/IMG]








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bucktamer01 said:


> [
> Shane thanks for a great set of strings. Kudos to the String Maker.
> 
> 
> IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/23/8c986cf4098b54e8b39d8c455f59f771.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thank you! I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders and dealer inquiries! Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nolanoutdoors

You will not find a better string.


----------



## keyman

most impressive loops I have ever seen. String quality is right up there also.


----------



## jdsayre

Ordered 2 sets today great customer service !


----------



## jakep567

I set the peep and didn't tie it thinking it was gonna rotate around a little after around 80 shot didn't move at all..never had a new custom string do that until shane


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Just a few days left to take advantage of our 20% off sale! Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com, build your strings on our custom string builder and enter promo code AT20 during checkout. Sale runs through the end of the year.


----------



## keyman

sale is almost over. AT20 is the code for 20% off of these awesome strings. Sale ends tomorrow.


----------



## KennyO

What is the time to ship running right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

These are nice. What color combo?


sniper10177 said:


> Just a few days left to take advantage of our 20% off sale! Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com, build your strings on our custom string builder and enter promo code AT20 during checkout. Sale runs through the end of the year.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

KennyO said:


> What is the time to ship running right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Due to the huge success of our sale orders are shipping in 12-14 days right now.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com
String sets starting at $60.00 Through Dec. 31st
Use promo code AT20 when ordering through website


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com
use promo code AT20 through Dec. 31st
string sets starting @ $60.00 during sale


----------



## Ryjax

sniper10177 said:


> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> use promo code AT20 through Dec. 31st
> string sets starting @ $60.00 during sale


I sent you a message through your website, sir! Definitely interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

sniper10177 said:


> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> String sets starting at $60.00 Through Dec. 31st
> Use promo code AT20 when ordering through website


Are these mine? I hope they are, they look awesome!!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> Are these mine? I hope they are, they look awesome!!




That set is actually Fluorescent red, it just looks a little orange under my lighting.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate everyone's orders during our 20% off sale, it was a huge success. The 20% off sale has officially ended but I will continue to offer 10% off for AT members. To order please visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code AT10 to receive your 10% discount. I appreciate all of you who have trusted me to build you string sets and I look forward to doing business with more of you in the future. I hope you all have an amazing 2016!

Sincerely,

Shane Teel
Twisted X Bowstrings


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## keyman

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com
use promo code AT10 to receive 10% off your order


----------



## tandin93

Looks like I found this thread a little too late!lol great looking strings! Will be ordering soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

tandin93 said:


> Looks like I found this thread a little too late!lol great looking strings! Will be ordering soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You weren't the only one.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com
Use promo code AT10 to receive 10% off your order!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> Our loops!


Those are some nice loops


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> www.twistedxbowstrings.com


Very nice shane !


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11

Quality and attention to detail can be found by going to 
Www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## burnerjustin

Are those green and gray mine shane? Look awesome if so. Thanks


----------



## bluestreaker

Ordered a set for a Carbon Spyder and they were and still are perfect, been 5-6 months now and they haven't budged at all. An excellent set of threads for sure, thanks again Shane!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

burnerjustin said:


> Are those green and gray mine shane? Look awesome if so. Thanks


Those are yours!


----------



## reezen11

Join the twisted x bowstrings group ! 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=786


----------



## cmaster119

Those are some sick looking strings!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

bluestreaker said:


> Ordered a set for a Carbon Spyder and they were and still are perfect, been 5-6 months now and they haven't budged at all. An excellent set of threads for sure, thanks again Shane!


Looking good! 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## reezen11

Shane is close to being back to his normal build times 
He's still catching up from the sale 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OK_Outdoorsman

What is the estimated deliver time right now?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

OK_Outdoorsman said:


> What is the estimated deliver time right now?



At this time we are shipping approximately 8-10 days from order date.


----------



## Larry brown

Ok, I have a Defiant 30 on order and prob will be replacing strings after turkey season. Do you have the specs on the Defiants yet? And is the only way you do the speed nocks are the type that are on the strings pictures in this post and how do they hold up? I have never used fury material but hear good things about it and it appears you have a good following on here. May get ya to do me a set soon.


----------



## reezen11

Larry brown said:


> Ok, I have a Defiant 30 on order and prob will be replacing strings after turkey season. Do you have the specs on the Defiants yet? And is the only way you do the speed nocks are the type that are on the strings pictures in this post and how do they hold up? I have never used fury material but hear good things about it and it appears you have a good following on here. May get ya to do me a set soon.


You won't be disappointed in Shane's strings 
Hands down the best I have ever seen or used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Larry brown said:


> Ok, I have a Defiant 30 on order and prob will be replacing strings after turkey season. Do you have the specs on the Defiants yet? And is the only way you do the speed nocks are the type that are on the strings pictures in this post and how do they hold up? I have never used fury material but hear good things about it and it appears you have a good following on here. May get ya to do me a set soon.



I believe I have the specs for that bow. I have not had any complaints about the TPU speed sleeves, everyone seems to be happy with them. The Brownell Fury is a great material! Let me know If I can help you out with a set. Thanks!


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> Twisted X Bowstrings builds quality, custom bowstring sets with materials such as Bcy X and Brownell Fury. Each piece is pre-stretched and served under tension to produce a string set that is second to none. Attention to detail is a huge part of the build process at Twisted X Bowstrings. We offer a custom string builder on our website @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com and all orders can be placed there. Our strings come with a 1 year warranty against peep rotation, creep and serving separation under normal conditions (strings should be installed by a qualified individual). For additional information you can contact me by phone at 405-313-5176 or by email at [email protected]. Discounts are available for AT members so be sure to check in for updated offers. Thank you for your time and we look forward to serving the AT community!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Shane Teel
> Twisted X Bowstrings
> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> 
> Product Pricing:
> 
> 
> Single cam/ Binary/Hybrid sets ------$75.00 up to 2 colors
> $85.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> 5 piece sets (Mathews Chill, Primes, etc.) ------$85.00 up to 2 colors
> $95.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> 
> Crossbow sets ------$75.00 up to 2 colors
> $85.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> 
> Recurve strings (reinforced limb tips only)------$25.00 up to 2 colors
> $30.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> TPU Speed Sleeves------$8.00
> 
> 
> 
> All orders can be placed through our website @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> Dealer pricing available!!!


Pricing back in view 
Thanks everyone , keep the orders coming


----------



## Larry brown

sniper10177 said:


> I believe I have the specs for that bow. I have not had any complaints about the TPU speed sleeves, everyone seems to be happy with them. The Brownell Fury is a great material! Let me know If I can help you out with a set. Thanks!


Ok good deal, I will use the stock strings once it comes in and set the bow up and I may go ahead and order a set in the next month to have them on hand and ready to install once turkey season is over. I may just try the fury material. I have a beard and the only complaint I had with bcy X was it was fuzzy where my beard made contact and just looked unkept. All may do this just have to see. 

Do the TPUs go into factory location and are set there or do you have to move them around to find the sweet spot?


----------



## reezen11

Larry brown said:


> Ok good deal, I will use the stock strings once it comes in and set the bow up and I may go ahead and order a set in the next month to have them on hand and ready to install once turkey season is over. I may just try the fury material. I have a beard and the only complaint I had with bcy X was it was fuzzy where my beard made contact and just looked unkept. All may do this just have to see.
> 
> Do the TPUs go into factory location and are set there or do you have to move them around to find the sweet spot?


Set in factory locations unless you want them in a different location 
Thanks


----------



## whitetail25

Man these strings look good. Looks like I will be trying some out soon.


----------



## reezen11

whitetail25 said:


> Man these strings look good. Looks like I will be trying some out soon.


You won't be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

These strings look mint! Will have to give them a shot on my next bow

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

How many grains are the tpu speed nocks? Wanting to input it all into my archery software.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> How many grains are the tpu speed nocks? Wanting to input it all into my archery software.




Each speed sleeve weighs 20 grains


----------



## RCR_III

Thank you!


----------



## reezen11

Twisted x bowstrings now has a group you can join here on a.t. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=786


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

Joined! Im gonna have to get a new bow so I can try these out

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

pseshooter84 said:


> Joined! Im gonna have to get a new bow so I can try these out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great excuse to buy another bow to me 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Anyone care to share their twisted x threads ?
We love pictures 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaster119

reezen11 said:


> Anyone care to share their twisted x threads ?
> We love pictures
> Thanks


Ill be sure to do so when they get here. I can hardly wait to see them. Your previous pics look great!


----------



## reezen11

cmaster119 said:


> Ill be sure to do so when they get here. I can hardly wait to see them. Your previous pics look great!


They are well worth the wait . Normally turnaround times are much quicker but the sale simply swamped Shane with orders 
He's a one man show , that's where the true quality comes from 
They aren't mass produced or built by multiple different people .,
Thank you much for the business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnerjustin

Got mine setup today


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

These pictures in this thread are amazing. I can't wait to get my set in and set it up for turkey season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

burnerjustin said:


> Got mine setup today


Very nice!
Thanks for sharing 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Just placed my order. Looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## DirtNapNate

Just installed mine today. The guys at the pro shop were very impressed by the strings. They make their own there,but they were awful curious about the company. So I proceeded to give you guys a strong recommendation. I love this strings!


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tested and rechecked my tune today at 20 yards, I think these strings are solid. (Sights aren't dialed in yet)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDB9818

I just installed my second set. Just like the first set I didn't have to put a single twist in anything as they were spot on. Bow in spec and cams synced. 

The quality of Shane's work is incredible! I have purchased other sets from at least one other builder that comes highly recommended on this forum but Shane's are better and cheaper. I'll be Twisted X from now on. 

These pics don't do Shane's work justice but you get the idea. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

JDB9818 said:


> I just installed my second set. Just like the first set I didn't have to put a single twist in anything as they were spot on. Bow in spec and cams synced.
> 
> The quality of Shane's work is incredible! I have purchased other sets from at least one other builder that comes highly recommended on this forum but Shane's are better and cheaper. I'll be Twisted X from now on.
> 
> These pics don't do Shane's work justice but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excellent ! 
Thanks for the input ..


----------



## BobG88

*New Strings - Wow!*

I recently received and installed a Fury string/cable set for my Darton Vegas, and the best adjective I can use is “WOW” (pics below don't do justice...).

I’ve been shooting on/off for ~50 years, and nothing I’ve seen has come close in appearance or quality. [Too early to make a definitive judgement on performance; however, so far, so good…]

Since the Vegas is a fairly new model, and more than a bit “technical” (shoot-through riser and cables, double cable guards, etc…), I was concerned Shane might not be able to match everything correctly.

However, my concern was unfounded, as the strings came through perfectly. Plus, all specs measured perfectly, and the bow shoots bare-shaft bullet holes!

i know there are a number of quality string makers on A/T; however, after this experience with Shane and Twisted X, I’m in for the long haul - highly recommended!

Bob Gash
Lebanon, TN


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

DirtNapNate said:


> View attachment 3595425
> 
> Just installed mine today. The guys at the pro shop were very impressed by the strings. They make their own there,but they were awful curious about the company. So I proceeded to give you guys a strong recommendation. I love this strings!


Excellent! I"m glad everyone likes them. I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BobG88 said:


> I recently received and installed a Fury string/cable set for my Darton Vegas, and the best adjective I can use is “WOW” (pics below don't do justice...).
> 
> I’ve been shooting on/off for ~50 years, and nothing I’ve seen has come close in appearance or quality. [Too early to make a definitive judgement on performance; however, so far, so good…]
> 
> Since the Vegas is a fairly new model, and more than a bit “technical” (shoot-through riser and cables, double cable guards, etc…), I was concerned Shane might not be able to match everything correctly.
> 
> However, my concern was unfounded, as the strings came through perfectly. Plus, all specs measured perfectly, and the bow shoots bare-shaft bullet holes!
> 
> i know there are a number of quality string makers on A/T; however, after this experience with Shane and Twisted X, I’m in for the long haul - highly recommended!
> 
> Bob Gash
> Lebanon, TN



Thanks for the update Bob! I appreciate the kind words and your business!


----------



## reezen11

BobG88 said:


> I recently received and installed a Fury string/cable set for my Darton Vegas, and the best adjective I can use is “WOW” (pics below don't do justice...).
> 
> I’ve been shooting on/off for ~50 years, and nothing I’ve seen has come close in appearance or quality. [Too early to make a definitive judgement on performance; however, so far, so good…]
> 
> Since the Vegas is a fairly new model, and more than a bit “technical” (shoot-through riser and cables, double cable guards, etc…), I was concerned Shane might not be able to match everything correctly.
> 
> However, my concern was unfounded, as the strings came through perfectly. Plus, all specs measured perfectly, and the bow shoots bare-shaft bullet holes!
> 
> i know there are a number of quality string makers on A/T; however, after this experience with Shane and Twisted X, I’m in for the long haul - highly recommended!
> 
> Bob Gash
> Lebanon, TN


Thanks for sharing .
Appreciate your business


----------



## reezen11

Im adding new pictures almost daily to the group which can be found by clicking here... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=786


----------



## Whaack

Got my fury strings this week for my HTR. I've ordered a few sets from builders on AT. They were all very good quality, but Shane's strings are exceptional. 🏻🏻🏻


----------



## hoyt4434

I ordered a set a few days ago and i just wanted to know what the average wait time is.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

hoyt4434 said:


> I ordered a set a few days ago and i just wanted to know what the average wait time is.


About 8-10 business days right now. I appreciate your business!


----------



## reezen11

Whaack said:


> Got my fury strings this week for my HTR. I've ordered a few sets from builders on AT. They were all very good quality, but Shane's strings are exceptional. [emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;


Awesome ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> Twisted X Bowstrings builds quality, custom bowstring sets with materials such as Bcy X and Brownell Fury. Each piece is pre-stretched and served under tension to produce a string set that is second to none. Attention to detail is a huge part of the build process at Twisted X Bowstrings. We offer a custom string builder on our website @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com and all orders can be placed there. Our strings come with a 1 year warranty against peep rotation, creep and serving separation under normal conditions (strings should be installed by a qualified individual). For additional information you can contact me by phone at 405-313-5176 or by email at [email protected]. Discounts are available for AT members so be sure to check in for updated offers. Thank you for your time and we look forward to serving the AT community!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Shane Teel
> Twisted X Bowstrings
> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> 
> Product Pricing:
> 
> 
> Single cam/ Binary/Hybrid sets ------$75.00 up to 2 colors
> $85.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> 5 piece sets (Mathews Chill, Primes, etc.) ------$85.00 up to 2 colors
> $95.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> 
> Crossbow sets ------$75.00 up to 2 colors
> $85.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> 
> Recurve strings (reinforced limb tips only)------$25.00 up to 2 colors
> $30.00 3 color/pinstripes
> 
> TPU Speed Sleeves------$8.00
> 
> 
> 
> All orders can be placed through our website @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> Dealer pricing available!!!


Pricing back in view .


----------



## RCR_III

I've got a new project underway and thought I'd put into view a company I'll stand behind.


----------



## reezen11

RCR_III said:


> I've got a new project underway and thought I'd put into view a company I'll stand behind.
> 
> View attachment 3605761


Excellent ! 
Thanks much !


----------



## salmon killer

Great strings here people.Shoot them with confidence !


----------



## reezen11

Build times are currently between 8-10 days 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Shane - do you send a notification once the strings are built and shipped? I know mine have to be getting close, and my mail man already thinks I'm crazy enough for meeting him at the mail box...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ryjax said:


> Shane - do you send a notification once the strings are built and shipped? I know mine have to be getting close, and my mail man already thinks I'm crazy enough for meeting him at the mail box...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will have yours in the mail tomorrow. You will receive an email with tracking number. You should have them Friday.


----------



## reezen11

Ryjax said:


> Shane - do you send a notification once the strings are built and shipped? I know mine have to be getting close, and my mail man already thinks I'm crazy enough for meeting him at the mail box...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir you will rceive a email with tracking


----------



## Ryjax

sniper10177 said:


> Will have yours in the mail tomorrow. You will receive an email with tracking number. You should have them Friday.


Excellent! I can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Installed another set of twisted x strings!
Again the specs fell right in place , had to add 1 twist to the cable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

every set ships with a length of d loop and peep serving material, at no extra charge!


----------



## reezen11

Anyone who has a order in with twisted x strings please be patient with us . Shane is working very hard to get all orders out without comprimising any quality or attention to detail . 
So please be patient as we get your order out without any compromises.
It will be well worth the wait .
Thank you 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Anyone who has a order in with twisted x strings please be patient with us . Shane is working very hard to get all orders out without comprimising any quality or attention to detail .
> So please be patient as we get your order out without any compromises.
> It will be well worth the wait .
> Thank you
> Forrest


Putting this back in view 
Thanks everyone


----------



## KMiha

So, is the 8-10 days the expected arrival date or the expected date that they'll be finished and shipped? Just want to clarify. I ordered mine on Saturday.


----------



## reezen11

Date they will be fmished and shipped 
Thanks


----------



## KMiha

reezen11 said:


> Date they will be fmished and shipped
> Thanks


Ok thanks.


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Date they will be fmished and shipped
> Thanks


. Finished.....


----------



## shank'em

Worth the wait fellas! I just installed both sets I ordered and these strings are a work of art. True craftsmanship!
Dead on spec. 
I've built my own for a very long time and have used all of the heavy hitter companies strings and these raise the bar on quality and craftsmanship! 
Good work shane!


----------



## reezen11

shank'em said:


> Worth the wait fellas! I just installed both sets I ordered and these strings are a work of art. True craftsmanship!
> Dead on spec.
> I've built my own for a very long time and have used all of the heavy hitter companies strings and these raise the bar on quality and craftsmanship!
> Good work shane!


Great!
Thanks for the kind words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Anyone who has a order in with twisted x strings please be patient with us . Shane is working very hard to get all orders out without comprimising any quality or attention to detail .
> So please be patient as we get your order out without any compromises.
> It will be well worth the wait .
> Thank you
> Forrest


In view 
Thanks


----------



## jakep567

Just received my 2nd set from twistedxbowstrings 
Little flo green and black fury!


----------



## reezen11

jakep567 said:


> Just received my 2nd set from twistedxbowstrings
> Little flo green and black fury!


Thanks for sharing !


----------



## reezen11

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Slowly getting caught up on orders at twisted x .
Again everyone please be patient as we get your orders out to you 
They are well worth the wait . 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

For a quality set of custom strings look no further than twisted x bowstrings..
Thanks


----------



## natec63

Waiting on my new strings before I post a pic of the new Impluse 31!


----------



## reezen11

natec63 said:


> Waiting on my new strings before I post a pic of the new Impluse 31!


Build times are becoming shorter as shane gets caught up on orders from a sale that went crazy on him .
Anyone who has any questions feel free to send me a message .if i dont know the answer i will tell you that and will get the correct info from shane for you 
Thanks everyone


----------



## reezen11

Ordes are going out the door steadily at twisted x strings... 
Thanks everyone ! 
Forrest


----------



## Ryjax

Got mine today! They look amazing!
I will post pics one I have a chance to get them installed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Ryjax said:


> Got mine today! They look amazing!
> I will post pics one I have a chance to get them installed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent ! looking forward to seeing them .


----------



## GuntherChaconne

Solid white with silver servings made with fury material. Nice job twisty.


----------



## Ryjax

GuntherChaconne said:


> Solid white with silver servings made with fury material. Nice job twisty.


I really like the solid white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuntherChaconne

Ryjax said:


> I really like the solid white
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks me too. No problems so far with it getting dirty.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Silver white looks great on that bow 

Will be making pictures of mine in a few weeks (when my local shop gets the correct press, and strings have arrived).


----------



## reezen11

GuntherChaconne said:


> Solid white with silver servings made with fury material. Nice job twisty.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3656362&d=1453781098
Looks excellent ,love the look but id have them black in a month or less 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## reezen11

In search of a custom string built with the utmost attention to detail?
Look no further than twistedxbowstrings.com 
Excellent strings hands down the best i have used ever.


----------



## KMiha

reezen11 said:


> In search of a custom string built with the utmost attention to detail?
> Look no further than twistedxbowstrings.com
> Excellent strings hands down the best i have used ever.


Not to be a PITA, but today is day 10. I understand Shane has been busy. Just looking for an update is all. Should I pm you?


----------



## reezen11

KMiha said:


> Not to be a PITA, but today is day 10. I understand Shane has been busy. Just looking for an update is all. Should I pm you?


Pm me your name and order date please 
Thanks


----------



## krieger

I was able to catch Shane today on the phone, he was kind enough to answer all my questions, and I have a new set of threads getting made. FWIW he told me 2 weeks. One of the bad things about being good, you get a little busy.


----------



## reezen11

krieger said:


> I was able to catch Shane today on the phone, he was kind enough to answer all my questions, and I have a new set of threads getting made. FWIW he told me 2 weeks. One of the bad things about being good, you get a little busy.


Thanks for the order , we appreciate the business and the chance to serve you


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sightpin

Those strings and cables look good enough to eat!:tongue:


----------



## reezen11

sightpin said:


> Those strings and cables look good enough to eat!:tongue:


Lol ,thanks !


----------



## hoyt4434

I ordered a set of strings for my prime 2 weeks ago. Do you have an idea about when they will be shipped?


----------



## reezen11

hoyt4434 said:


> I ordered a set of strings for my prime 2 weeks ago. Do you have an idea about when they will be shipped?


If you can pm me your name Id be happy to check for you 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Orders are still rolling out at twisted x strings! Please be patient as shane gets your orders filled .
Thank you .
Forrest


----------



## reezen11

Dont forget to join the twisted x bowstrings group here on A.T.


----------



## Daniel75

You have anything that would match a black anthem No Cam HTR? It has the typical yellow highlights on the limbs and two other spots. I'm just not crazy about yellow.


----------



## reezen11

So no yellow at all? 
Maybe do a black string with a pin stripe of yellow ? Not to much yellw just enough to make it match ?


----------



## reezen11

Daniel75 said:


> You have anything that would match a black anthem No Cam HTR? It has the typical yellow highlights on the limbs and two other spots. I'm just not crazy about yellow.


Something like this possibly?


----------



## Daniel75

reezen11 said:


> Something like this possibly?


That might not be too bad at all, especially with black serving. Kinda hard to tell from the digital image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Daniel75 said:


> That might not be too bad at all, especially with black serving. Kinda hard to tell from the digital image.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can go to www.haymondsarchery.com and use the string builder and see if you come up with anything thqt might catch your eye 
Thanks


----------



## Daniel75

reezen11 said:


> You can go to www.haymondsarchery.com and use the string builder and see if you come up with anything thqt might catch your eye
> Thanks


I'll do that, I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Daniel75 said:


> I'll do that, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir ,anytime .if tou have any questions feel free to contact me .im here to help ensure everyone that places a order gets exactly what they want 
Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

This would look good. If you want to get away from yellow all together there are tons of possibilities on a black bow.


----------



## Daniel75

sniper10177 said:


> This would look good. If you want to get away from yellow all together there are tons of possibilities on a black bow.


You don't think it's gonna clash with the yellow highlights already on the bow if I go in another direction?










I like this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Daniel75 said:


> You don't think it's gonna clash with the yellow highlights already on the bow if I go in another direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's what you like ,it should be fine 
Like you said there's not a lot of yellow on the bow 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Shane has 20 sets going out tomorrow . Getting caught up on orders .. Turnaround times is currently 8-10 days 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natec63

reezen11 said:


> Shane has 20 sets going out tomorrow . Getting caught up on orders .. Turnaround times is currently 8-10 days
> Thanks


Sweet. hopefully mine is in the bunch!


----------



## reezen11

natec63 said:


> Sweet. hopefully mine is in the bunch!


What date was your order placed?


----------



## natec63

1/17 order #380


----------



## KMiha

Received mine in the mail today. They look great. I'll post some pics when I get them on the bow. Friday at the latest.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

natec63 said:


> 1/17 order #380


Your order will ship out tomorrow along with several others. Should have around 20 sets shipping tomorrow. Thanks for your business and your patience during this busy time.


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Shane is still twisting at twisted x bowstrings !
Hes burning the midnight oil to try and get orders out .
If you have a order in with twisted x please be patient as he gets caught up from a sale that he never thought would bury him so deep in orders. He is not sacrificing quality or attention to detail on any one single build,its just not his nature. So please be patient as he gets your quality string set built and shipped out to you 
Anyone with any questions feel free to contact me here 
Thanks 
Forrest


----------



## Hoogie2004

Quality takes time! And I have absolutely no problem waiting for a good quality string


----------



## JRHOADES20

They are certainly worth the weight! Glad your sale was successful Shane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Hoogie2004 said:


> Quality takes time! And I have absolutely no problem waiting for a good quality string


Thank you! Appreciate your business


----------



## natec63

Should I have gotten an email notification if what I ordered shipped yesterday?


----------



## ridgehunter70

In your opinion. What color would look good on my new bow?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

natec63 said:


> Should I have gotten an email notification if what I ordered shipped yesterday?


You should have , im checking now for you 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

natec63 said:


> Should I have gotten an email notification if what I ordered shipped yesterday?


It shipped ,the website didnt take the number though 
Shane will mesage you with the number to track it 
Thanks again


----------



## reezen11

ridgehunter70 said:


> In your opinion. What color would look good on my new bow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Maybe something like this ..


----------



## ridgehunter70

reezen11 said:


> Maybe something like this ..


That first one I really like! Maybe change the black to silver. Thanks brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

ridgehunter70 said:


> That first one I really like! Maybe change the black to silver. Thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Your very welcome! Glad i could help


----------



## ridgehunter70

reezen11 said:


> Your very welcome! Glad i could help


How far behind are yall?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

How about this..


----------



## reezen11

ridgehunter70 said:


> How far behind are yall?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Current build turnaround time is 8-10 days


----------



## ridgehunter70

reezen11 said:


> How about this..


Yes sir! 
It would look kick ass!
Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SPARC

Could you guys let me know an estimated ship date for my order when you get a chance. I'm not in a hurry, just curious because I have some other things I'm waiting on before taking my bow into the shop.

Order Number 410

Thanks!


----------



## reezen11

SPARC said:


> Could you guys let me know an estimated ship date for my order when you get a chance. I'm not in a hurry, just curious because I have some other things I'm waiting on before taking my bow into the shop.
> 
> Order Number 410
> 
> Thanks!


Should ship by the 12 th 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitt14

I know Shane's busy but could you give me the status of order 381


----------



## ridgehunter70

reezen11 said:


> How about this..


Do you have anything in a kiwi color to replace the od green? I've heard that the od green is almost a black color when it gets on a bow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Whitt14 said:


> I know Shane's busy but could you give me the status of order 381


I'd say it's shipped 
I will check though 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

ridgehunter70 said:


> Do you have anything in a kiwi color to replace the od green? I've heard that the od green is almost a black color when it gets on a bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Give me a few and I'll get you a pic 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Order381 did ship. You should have received a email 
Shane will check on it later and get ahold of you with the info 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

ridgehunter70 said:


> Do you have anything in a kiwi color to replace the od green? I've heard that the od green is almost a black color when it gets on a bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Here you go


----------



## ridgehunter70

reezen11 said:


> Here you go


Thanks. I believe I will stick to the original colors

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitt14

Ok thanks for getting back to me. Can't wait to see the new threads.


----------



## reezen11

Whitt14 said:


> Ok thanks for getting back to me. Can't wait to see the new threads.


They shipped either yesterday or the day before . Website seems to be not updating some of the tracking numbers ..
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Twisted x bowstrings website will be down for a few days while repairs are made to the system. 
Theres a issue with sending out the shipment notices and a few other things that he wants to address as long as he has his webguy looking at it .
Shane will notify customers either by phone or email as orders go out 
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## reezen11

Orders will need to be made over the phone until the website issues are fixed 
Thanks


----------



## Ryjax

Got mine all set up! They look amazing on this set up. My pics are terrible but I will try to get some out in the field later. 
One thing I noticed... When I had my stock Halon string and cables sitting next to my twisted X string and cables, I noticed Mathews is using quite a few less strands. My guess would be they are doing this to pick up some extra speed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418

reezen11 said:


> Orders will need to be made over the phone until the website issues are fixed
> Thanks


Will I be able to place a order tomorrow over the phone or will I need to hold off till Monday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

dls0418 said:


> Will I be able to place a order tomorrow over the phone or will I need to hold off till Monday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can try tomorrow I'm not sure though 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23

Ryjax said:


> Got mine all set up! They look amazing on this set up. My pics are terrible but I will try to get some out in the field later.
> One thing I noticed... When I had my stock Halon string and cables sitting next to my twisted X string and cables, I noticed Mathews is using quite a few less strands. My guess would be they are doing this to pick up some extra speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mathews uses BCY material which has thicker strands, Twisted X uses Fury which has a smaller strand. Strings made with Fury use more strands to make the same size bundle. This is the reason there are more on your new set.


----------



## Ryjax

xhammer23 said:


> Mathews uses BCY material which has thicker strands, Twisted X uses Fury which has a smaller strand. Strings made with Fury use more strands to make the same size bundle. This is the reason there are more on your new set.


That makes sense, but you should see the size difference. The stock strings look tiny sitting next to the fury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Got mine all set up. They look great, I'm very satisfied. Question though, is there any recommendation regarding waxing the string? Or should I just do it about every 1,500 shots/two or three weeks?


----------



## reezen11

Every 1500 shots should be fine 
I wax mine when I see them start to get a bit dry looking .. Thanks for sharing!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

How about this kinetic?


----------



## reezen11

Or ..


----------



## reezen11

Ideas for hoyt bow.. As requested 
Thanks


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Just got my fury set on my CE G3. Awesome looking threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Just got my fury set on my CE G3. Awesome looking threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanover10point

Placed a order on the 21st of Jan. # 402 any update.


----------



## reezen11

Let me check


hanover10point said:


> Placed a order on the 21st of Jan. # 402 any update.


----------



## reezen11

hanover10point said:


> Placed a order on the 21st of Jan. # 402 any update.


It will ship Thursday 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumil

reezen11 said:


> It will ship Thursday
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So since my order was placed on the 18th does that mean mine will ship finally also?


----------



## reezen11

Rumil said:


> So since my order was placed on the 18th does that mean mine will ship finally also?


Order number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418

Placed my order for my defcon 6 yesterday. Shane was very helpful in answering my questions. Hopefully my bow doesn't take to long to come in, can wait to try these strings out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumil

reezen11 said:


> Order number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never got a # placed order over the phone,, z7x black/orange


----------



## reezen11

Rumil said:


> Never got a # placed order over the phone,, z7x black/orange


Name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumil

reezen11 said:


> Name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last name is goss


----------



## reezen11

Ships tomorrow 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkent

How much is shipping?


----------



## Bluemax61

WOW! I REALLY like the "*orange*/*yellow*/*black*" strings in post 9!!! :wink: These would look "awesome" on my new Hoyt Nitrum 34! I'm also shooting Black Eagle Zombie Slayers, with orange and yellow vains, with a black shaft!















Oh well... something to try and save up for - I guess.


----------



## reezen11

hnkent said:


> How much is shipping?


6.00


----------



## reezen11

Please be patient with shane if you have a order in with him..
He is working steady to get orders filled without sacrificing quality and attention to detail.
They are well worth the wait . If they werent he wouldnt have any orders waiting 
Thanks


----------



## akmarmot

reezen11 said:


> Please be patient with shane if you have a order in with him..
> He is working steady to get orders filled without sacrificing quality and attention to detail.
> They are well worth the wait . If they werent he wouldnt have any orders waiting
> Thanks


While I understand that fact I think the upfront communication needs to be better. When I ordered it was listed as 10 days - 2 weeks. Today is 3 weeks, and I was told in an email last week it would ship last Thursday. The biggest reason that I am irritated is that I am leaving next week to go on an out of state hunt & was wanting to have my string replaced before I left. Unfortunately now if it doesn't ship tomorrow I won't get it in time to put on & shoot before I leave. While I understand that is not your problem had I know going in it would be 3.5 weeks plus before I received it I would have planned accordingly. I am hoping it is enroute but based on the above list of posts I don't think so. If it is I apologize in advance.


----------



## reezen11

akmarmot said:


> While I understand that fact I think the upfront communication needs to be better. When I ordered it was listed as 10 days - 2 weeks. Today is 3 weeks, and I was told in an email last week it would ship last Thursday. The biggest reason that I am irritated is that I am leaving next week to go on an out of state hunt & was wanting to have my string replaced before I left. Unfortunately now if it doesn't ship tomorrow I won't get it in time to put on & shoot before I leave. While I understand that is not your problem had I know going in it would be 3.5 weeks plus before I received it I would have planned accordingly. I am hoping it is enroute but based on the above list of posts I don't think so. If it is I apologize in advance.


Order number??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch

Ordered mine Jan. 18th and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Smooch said:


> Ordered mine Jan. 18th and haven't heard anything yet.


Your order ships today along with several others. Emails will be sent out with tracking info. If anyone has questions about their order please call me at 405-313-5176.


----------



## Smooch

sniper10177 said:


> Your order ships today along with several others. Emails will be sent out with tracking info. If anyone has questions about their order please call me at 405-313-5176.


Awesome!!! Thank you.


----------



## North Park

Just placed an order for a set of fluorescent green/cedar with a black pin in Fury. Can't wait to get 'em on and shoot 'em!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

danandpax said:


> Just placed an order for a set of fluorescent green/cedar with a black pin in Fury. Can't wait to get 'em on and shoot 'em!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead I

Is the website back up or do orders still need to be called in?


----------



## reezen11

Dead I said:


> Is the website back up or do orders still need to be called in?


Website is up again 
Not sure if the bugs are all worked out if it or not 
We shall see 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

I ordered on the website last night, on an iPhone. Got an immediate order confirmation email, worked just fine for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tagged


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Many orders shipped again today! 
Shanes working daily and long hours to get the orders out to his customers .
Thanks for being patient its worth the wait


----------



## Supersteeb

loving my set from Shane. The man does amazing work!


----------



## Kevbo

Looks like quality to me


----------



## reezen11

Supersteeb said:


> View attachment 3787266
> View attachment 3787274
> loving my set from Shane. The man does amazing work!


Thanks for sharing !
Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanover10point

Received my strings yesterday and all I can say is the craftsmanship of these strings is second to none. These are the best built strings out there by far, everything from the end loops to the tight servings and center serving. I know it was a long wait but well worth it. Have been a BCY guy but heard a lot of good things about the Brownell Fury and I wanted to give it a try. I installed these strings today and all I can say is that everything was spot on and I didn't have to change a thing. I shoot an Elite Synergy and with the Fury I picked up 4 fps and the bow was quieter upon the shot. Shane my hat off to you for a quality product and you have a customer for as long as you keep making strings. Thanks again for the best strings out there.


----------



## reezen11

hanover10point said:


> Received my strings yesterday and all I can say is the craftsmanship of these strings is second to none. These are the best built strings out there by far, everything from the end loops to the tight servings and center serving. I know it was a long wait but well worth it. Have been a BCY guy but heard a lot of good things about the Brownell Fury and I wanted to give it a try. I installed these strings today and all I can say is that everything was spot on and I didn't have to change a thing. I shoot an Elite Synergy and with the Fury I picked up 4 fps and the bow was quieter upon the shot. Shane my hat off to you for a quality product and you have a customer for as long as you keep making strings. Thanks again for the best strings out there.


Thanks ! 
Appreciate it


----------



## reezen11

Quality second to none can be found at www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Also available at www.haymondsarchery.com 
Thank you everyone


----------



## reezen11

Lets see your twistd x strings installed .


----------



## Hoogie2004

Will post as soon as they are here and installed 

Any clue when my order ships (Hoogmans)? Not in a hurry but would like an update.


----------



## MDJB12

Any pictures of a string with electric blue? Preferably solid but I really just want to see what it looks like.


----------



## reezen11

Hoogie2004 said:


> Will post as soon as they are here and installed
> 
> Any clue when my order ships (Hoogmans)? Not in a hurry but would like an update.


Order number?
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

MDJB12 said:


> Any pictures of a string with electric blue? Preferably solid but I really just want to see what it looks like.


Let me see if i can locate one 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

MDJB12 said:


> Any pictures of a string with electric blue? Preferably solid but I really just want to see what it looks like.


Only one I could locate 








I have more somewhere 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight stalker

Just ordered string set of website

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004

reezen11 said:


> Order number?
> Thanks


Don't have an order number. Ordered by email on January 22, paid on the same day. Last name Hoogmans.


reezen11 said:


> Order number?
> Thanks



Verstuurd vanaf mijn MI 4W met Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Hoogie2004 said:


> Don't have an order number. Ordered by email on January 22, paid on the same day. Last name Hoogmans.
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn MI 4W met Tapatalk


They shipped 
Tracking number headed your way
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004

reezen11 said:


> They shipped
> Tracking number headed your way
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the email. Thanks  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn MI 4W met Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Says I'm have messages but there is no new messages in my inbox 
Anyone with a message in to me please retry 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDJB12

Thanks reezen. Anything with royal blue?


----------



## RCR_III

Guys, Shane may be busy and it might be taking a little longer than normal to get orders out and to you, but you can see through pictures that his amazing craftmanship and attention to detail is not waivering. That's worth the wait and worth the purchaes.


----------



## warhammer

Looking to order a set soon for a black halon 7 any pics of flo yellow and blk with red pin stripe


----------



## reezen11

As of march 1st we will be offering brass speed nocks as well as the tpu speed sleeves!


----------



## reezen11

warhammer said:


> Looking to order a set soon for a black halon 7 any pics of flo yellow and blk with red pin stripe


How about this ?


----------



## reezen11

MDJB12 said:


> Thanks reezen. Anything with royal blue?


Let me look ... I see your located in dayton..


----------



## dnv23

reezen11 said:


> As of march 1st we will be offering brass speed nocks as well as the tpu speed sleeves!


Great news on the brass, this was my only hang up on ordering a set. Good move imo.


----------



## reezen11

These strings are simply the best strings i have ever used ever.. Including proline and many others


----------



## reezen11

MDJB12 said:


> Thanks reezen. Anything with royal blue?


Threw in the other two blues for comparrison


----------



## reezen11

Heres all 3 in one .


----------



## warhammer

Thanks I like the yellow/black with red pin strip I want to place a order can't decide what serving color would look the best on a all black halon.


----------



## reezen11

warhammer said:


> Thanks I like the yellow/black with red pin strip I want to place a order can't decide what serving color would look the best on a all black halon.


I think black would be the one id go with 
Thanks


----------



## possum trapper

21 days and counting....


----------



## reezen11

possum trapper said:


> 21 days and counting....


How abot a name or order number doesnt sond right to me 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

possum trapper said:


> 21 days and counting....


Thanks for posting this up!
If you didn't do so we would not have realized there's a whole stack !!
Here's the direct reply to me asking about a order being out 21 days 


Yep, just found a stack of orders that got set off in a different stack for some reason. I'll have those in the mail Monday. Just when I thought I was catching up a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPARC

I received my Twisted X strings today for my Bear and they were well worth the wait. Shane and the guys helped me figure out what lengths I needed because Bear hasn't posted the information for the new 2016 bows, or at least not that I could find. They took my order, did the research on what I needed, and then made a killer set of strings. I'm actually selling the bow because I picked up an Obsession here on the forums but I'll definitely be ordering a set for my new bow once it gets here.


----------



## warhammer

I think your right black it it when I order do I need to put all the measurements in or if I just put for a halon 7 is good?


----------



## reezen11

Not necassary to put all in but it does make it a bit easier . Either way is fine 
Thanks


----------



## Dan7168

what is the current build/ship time?
Just ordered a set for a buddy and will be ordering a set for my Halon 6 in a few weeks (after brass nocks are available)


----------



## K.G.K.

Tag

KGK


----------



## SPARC

Dan7168 said:


> what is the current build/ship time?
> Just ordered a set for a buddy and will be ordering a set for my Halon 6 in a few weeks (after brass nocks are available)


I ordered mine on Jan 28th and they arrived today. Most people seem to be at about 3 weeks from ordering to receiving them. They are well worth the wait IMO.


----------



## batsonbe

reezen11 said:


> As of march 1st we will be offering brass speed nocks as well as the tpu speed sleeves!


glad to hear that!


----------



## db102550

Got the set I ordered for my HTR in the mail yesterday and installed today. It took exactly one twist of the down cable to synch and time the bow. Amazing. Great strings.


----------



## JRHOADES20

reezen11 said:


> As of march 1st we will be offering brass speed nocks as well as the tpu speed sleeves!


Great choice !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588

What do we think is a good color combo on my camo bowtech assassin









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Dan7168 said:


> what is the current build/ship time?
> Just ordered a set for a buddy and will be ordering a set for my Halon 6 in a few weeks (after brass nocks are available)


8-10 days 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Brawler1588 said:


> What do we think is a good color combo on my camo bowtech assassin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How about mmm black and a green? 
Let me do some twisting !


----------



## reezen11

Brawler1588 said:


> What do we think is a good color combo on my camo bowtech assassin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How about this ?


----------



## Brawler1588

Not feeling it forgot I could use the builder. I will take a look any other ideas 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Want matching or just something different ?


----------



## Brawler1588

Just something different it's my first bow and my first string change so I really don't know.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

reezen11 said:


> 8-10 days
> Thanks


So I should expect my order from Feb 10 to ship this week? Order #433


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

danandpax said:


> So I should expect my order from Feb 10 to ship this week? Order #433
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me see.


----------



## thwack_attack

great looking strings!!!


----------



## reezen11

danandpax said:


> So I should expect my order from Feb 10 to ship this week? Order #433
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should ship saturday


----------



## North Park

reezen11 said:


> Should ship saturday


Great, thanks for the update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## possum trapper

it was order 419 and got a email it was shipping today


----------



## Brawler1588

What do you think of this combo I kind of like the neon green









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jolonicc

Definitely on the hit list to buy!


----------



## reezen11

Brawler1588 said:


> What do you think of this combo I kind of like the neon green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Have some on a bow if i can find the pics


----------



## reezen11

Here they are








Pay no attention to the shop banner please 
This is a old old picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588

I think those may be the ones I like the combo. I was contimplating the hamskea rest do you think green will clash with the little bit of blue on the rest.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418

Placed my order over the phone on Feb. 8th. Can I please get a update? Last name Salabsky. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db102550

Here is my HTR with its new Twisted X strings.


----------



## RCR_III

Love looking at the pictures of string color combos. 

Follow TwistedXBowstrings on Instagram to see more pictures posted as the strings come out.


----------



## Whitt14

What is the current turnaround time?


----------



## possum trapper

guess I should have mentioned what nock I shot so I didn't have to reserve the center serving because the Easton nock has tons of wobble to it


----------



## North Park

possum trapper said:


> guess I should have mentioned what nock I shot so I didn't have to reserve the center serving because the Easton nock has tons of wobble to it


Bummer. Glad I made a note of what nocks I shoot with my order. Can you change nocks instead? Seems easier than reserving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

possum trapper said:


> guess I should have mentioned what nock I shot so I didn't have to reserve the center serving because the Easton nock has tons of wobble to it


Change the nocks ..? Might be easier


----------



## possum trapper

reezen11 said:


> Change the nocks ..? Might be easier


not a option.not a backyard shooter


----------



## reezen11

possum trapper said:


> not a option.not a backyard shooter


Oh ok 
My apologies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Orders are steadily going out the door . 
Thanks


----------



## MDJB12

Once I get my tax return I will definitely be placing an order. Just need to decide color now.


----------



## skinner2

What is the current turn around time on new string orders ?


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> What is the current turn around time on new string orders ?


Two weeks 
Thanks


----------



## Dan7168

Any update on my strings? Ordered on the 14th. 
Name: Daniel Santarone
Not sure my order# maybe 1194


----------



## reezen11

Dan7168 said:


> Any update on my strings? Ordered on the 14th.
> Name: Daniel Santarone
> Not sure my order# maybe 1194


I will check with shane . Probably wont get a response until tomorrow though .
Thanks


----------



## Dan7168

reezen11 said:


> Dan7168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on my strings? Ordered on the 14th.
> Name: Daniel Santarone
> Not sure my order# maybe 1194
> 
> 
> 
> I will check with shane . Probably wont get a response until tomorrow though .
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No problem, thank you


----------



## reezen11

I sent him a text message


----------



## North Park

Much as I'm looking forward to getting my strings, I hope Shane is taking a day off once in awhile. Busy man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

danandpax said:


> Much as I'm looking forward to getting my strings, I hope Shane is taking a day off once in awhile. Busy man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with you on this.


----------



## rook-e

I have my first set on order, looking forward to getting them.


----------



## dls0418

I received my string set today for my defcon 6 that should be here soon hopefully.. Let me just say they look amazing and the attention to detail is second to none. I have had custom strings from other vendors on here and Shane's work is the best I have seen. Can't wait to get then on and get some shots through them. Will post pics up once they are installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Dan7168 said:


> Any update on my strings? Ordered on the 14th.
> Name: Daniel Santarone
> Not sure my order# maybe 1194


Ship today hopefully 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

dls0418 said:


> I received my string set today for my defcon 6 that should be here soon hopefully.. Let me just say they look amazing and the attention to detail is second to none. I have had custom strings from other vendors on here and Shane's work is the best I have seen. Can't wait to get then on and get some shots through them. Will post pics up once they are installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His work is second to none 
I've tried them all 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

reezen11 said:


> Should ship saturday


If mine shipped Saturday, I never received an email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan7168

reezen11 said:


> Dan7168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on my strings? Ordered on the 14th.
> Name: Daniel Santarone
> Not sure my order# maybe 1194
> 
> 
> 
> Ship today hopefully
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks I was just going to ask again


----------



## skinner2

Hoping mine show up soon , I ordered mine on the 15th.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Mine arrived, and installed.
Still need a few twists here and there to tune, but they look great! 
Lenghts were spot on as expected, factory strings were not...


----------



## swampcruiser

Yikes!! I ordered mine on the 20th and was hoping any day.


----------



## skinner2

swampcruiser said:


> Yikes!! I ordered mine on the 20th and was hoping any day.


I knew when I ordered that the wait time was at 2 weeks. So should be getting them any day now I would think.


----------



## progolferv1

skinner2 said:


> I knew when I ordered that the wait time was at 2 weeks. So should be getting them any day now I would think.




Ordered mine on the 15th also. If they are as good as everyone is saying, then they will be worth the wait.


----------



## reezen11

Goneoutdoors ,how about this?


----------



## reezen11

Hoogie2004 said:


> Mine arrived, and installed.
> Still need a few twists here and there to tune, but they look great!
> Lenghts were spot on as expected, factory strings were not...
> 
> View attachment 3916417
> 
> View attachment 3916425


Thanks for sharing


----------



## reezen11

Post up your order numbers and i can get you a update on the arrival time 
Thanks


----------



## swampcruiser

Order 456


----------



## North Park

They are well worth the wait guys, you won't be disappointed!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoogie2004

Finally had time to fine-tune the bow today with my new strings. Just a few twists needed in the end! Awesome strings. I already destroyed a nock within 10 arrows while tuning...
The set for my friends bow was also spot-on. 1 twist on the buss cable, and 3 twists in the left yoke, and done. Bulletholes for both our bows.

Incredible quality, when these wear out, i'm ordering here again. Will try to make some pictures of my friends bow soon.


----------



## Hoyt slayer

Order 500


----------



## RCR_III

That deserves a prize right? Special order number haha


Hoyt slayer said:


> Order 500


----------



## Hoyt slayer

RCR_III said:


> That deserves a prize right? Special order number haha


Works for me!


----------



## swampcruiser

Any estimate on order #456?


----------



## reezen11

Ive sepnt him a text . I will post as soon as he responds 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

456 should go out tomorrow along with your other order you called in. 
Order 500 will be a couple weeks was placed on the 10th of this month


----------



## skinner2

What is the current time frame on new orders? Have a set on order already and might order a set for my other bow.


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> What is the current time frame on new orders? Have a set on order already and might order a set for my other bow.


Two weeks.
Thanks


----------



## Hoogie2004

As promised, a picture of both bows together


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> What is the current time frame on new orders? Have a set on order already and might order a set for my other bow.


Shane is traveling right at the moment but he believes it has shipped out .


----------



## reezen11

Once agan the website at twistedx bowstrings is not updating the orders correctly and sending email notifications and tracking info .
He is contacting my brother in law monday to hire him to revamp the site and fix the issues so that the emails will go out and customers will receive a notification when the order does ship .
Thanks everyone and bare with us as we work thru this small technical issue .


----------



## North Park

reezen11 said:


> Once agan the website at twistedx bowstrings is not updating the orders correctly and sending email notifications and tracking info .
> He is contacting my brother in law monday to hire him to revamp the site and fix the issues so that the emails will go out and customers will receive a notification when the order does ship .
> Thanks everyone and bare with us as we work thru this small technical issue .


I did get an email notification of shipping last week after I messaged with you Forrest, but it was a day or two after I had already received my strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

danandpax said:


> I did get an email notification of shipping last week after I messaged with you Forrest, but it was a day or two after I had already received my strings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow thats another issue then 
Thanks i will add that to the list of fixes


----------



## reezen11

Best strings ive ever used .


----------



## jt13

Any new 20% off sales happening like you had at the end of the year?


----------



## reezen11

jt13 said:


> Any new 20% off sales happening like you had at the end of the year?


No sir but you can use a 10% off code 
At 10 on the website


----------



## reezen11

Keep the orders coming! 
Thank you eveyone !


----------



## reezen11

Feel free to,share your new twisted strings with us right here .
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

10% off thru website by entering code at10


----------



## 454casull

Placed my order today, cannot wait until they get here. Will be interesting to see how the Fury reacts compared to "X".


----------



## reezen11

454casull said:


> Placed my order today, cannot wait until they get here. Will be interesting to see how the Fury reacts compared to "X".


I'm liking the fury personally I'm a bcy shooter too so far so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lachypetersen22

How do I get in contact with him? Had a few questions but didn't get response here or by email. Thanks


----------



## lachypetersen22

Edit...


----------



## reezen11

lachypetersen22 said:


> How do I get in contact with him? Had a few questions but didn't get response here or by email. Thanks


Send me a message 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Lets get the twisted x strings thread back in view! 
Best strings youll buy anywhere


----------



## tlknturky09

Got them on my bows now. Awesome strings 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolanoutdoors

Great strings


----------



## Hoyt slayer

Any update on order 500


----------



## reezen11

Hoyt slayer said:


> Any update on order 500


Should ship Saturday 
Thanks!


----------



## lungpuncher1

just ordered a set Saturday, looking forward to getting them.


----------



## Hoyt slayer

reezen11 said:


> Should ship Saturday
> Thanks!


Awesome should be able to set them up for turkey season.


----------



## Casper053

Just ordered a fury string and cable set. Can't wait to get them and put them on my rig!


----------



## redman

great looking end loops


----------



## reezen11

redman said:


> great looking end loops


Hard to beat the quality of these strings. Ive tried them all 
My aunt taught in tarrytown ny


----------



## 918hoytman918

Mine should be in the mail this week. Can't wait to put them on and get tuned up.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

What specific information will I need to order a set for Mathews Chill. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

hd1200xlc08 said:


> What specific information will I need to order a set for Mathews Chill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Bow make, model, string colors and serving color 
String material choice 
Thanks


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Thanks. Measure 3 times and cut once.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Wow!!! Beautiful strings!


----------



## Texastechhunter

Can you check on order 483? Thanks


----------



## Pdawg88

How much for the gree, blue and white set above for a Halon 6?


----------



## reezen11

Texastechhunter said:


> Can you check on order 483? Thanks


Checkng right now!


----------



## reezen11

Pdawg88 said:


> How much for the gree, blue and white set above for a Halon 6?


Go to www.haymondsarchery.com fill in the blanks and your total will be there 
Thanks!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I ordered a set March 19, #1512. Should be here soon.


----------



## G4s

Can you check on order #487, ordered March 4th.
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Just shipped out today 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redwings423

Order placed, free bump!


----------



## reezen11

G4s said:


> Can you check on order #487, ordered March 4th.
> Thanks


Just shipped today 
Thanks


----------



## jt13

March 15th- Order #1508. Any idea on a timeline? The order still reads as "processing" on the site.


----------



## reezen11

jt13 said:


> March 15th- Order #1508. Any idea on a timeline? The order still reads as "processing" on the site.


Middle to end of next week 
Thanks


----------



## jt13

Thanks for letting me know! 

I know that you guys do good work and that's certainly worth waiting for! However, if I may offer a suggestion; it may be in your best interest to post your current wait times periodically. It makes a month+ wait easier to swallow if you know it's coming!


----------



## Hoyt slayer

reezen11 said:


> Just shipped today
> Thanks


So I take it that order 500 in fact didn't ship on saturday? Since this was order 487 and I never got an email saying it shipped


reezen11 said:


> Just shipped today
> Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Hoyt slayer said:


> So I take it that order 500 in fact didn't ship on saturday? Since this was order 487 and I never got an email saying it shipped


I'm checking right now


----------



## reezen11

Hoyt slayer said:


> So I take it that order 500 in fact didn't ship on saturday? Since this was order 487 and I never got an email saying it shipped


Ships today
Shane had to rebuild a bunch of strings that never made it to Germany 
Thanks


----------



## onearrow

Very impressed with the Fury string/cable set I ordered for my Mathews Switchback XT. Look great, easy to get in spec and peep rotation is non existent. Just ordered a set for my Prestige. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

reezen11 said:


> Ships today
> Shane had to rebuild a bunch of strings that never made it to Germany
> Thanks


That explain why mine got pushed to this week (1510) as well. Not in a hurry but I still want to get my hands on them.


----------



## reezen11

454casull said:


> That explain why mine got pushed to this week (1510) as well. Not in a hurry but I still want to get my hands on them.


Yes sir .
He is currently on a 2 1/2-3 week turn around time .
Thanks everyone they are worth they wait


----------



## jt13

Order #1508, any updates?


----------



## reezen11

jt13 said:


> Order #1508, any updates?


I will check right now 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

jt13 said:


> Order #1508, any updates?


Should ship saturday
Thanks


----------



## 454casull

Order 1510 next week then?


----------



## reezen11

454casull said:


> Order 1510 next week then?


Checking right now


----------



## Franklin7

How about order 1515? Placed 3/22?


----------



## reezen11

454casull said:


> Order 1510 next week then?


Should be saturday as well
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Franklin7 said:


> How about order 1515? Placed 3/22?


Checking right now


----------



## reezen11

Franklin7 said:


> How about order 1515? Placed 3/22?


Should go out monday 
Thanks!


----------



## Hoyt slayer

Got my strings installed last night and have to say the easiest install and tune I've ever done. ATA was perfect. Poundage peaked at a perfect 70.0 and draw length was right on the money. Timing was dead in synch with zero twisting. Strings get an A+ rating so far.


----------



## reezen11

Hoyt slayer said:


> Got my strings installed last night and have to say the easiest install and tune I've ever done. ATA was perfect. Poundage peaked at a perfect 70.0 and draw length was right on the money. Timing was dead in synch with zero twisting. Strings get an A+ rating so far.


Great!!!
Any pics to share with us?


----------



## burnerjustin

Any solid gray pics on a bow??


----------



## jt13

Did order #1508 ship on Saturday? I havent received any kind of email notification but I know that's been off and on.


----------



## Jlan5371

Emailed Shane today with some question's, he was very quick to respond and very helpful. It's nice that he takes the time to talk with people before you order to make sure you get exactly what you want. Placed order today can't wait to get them put on my Synergy! Will be posting pics...


----------



## Supersteeb

Free bump for Shane and his strings. The only strings going on my bows from now on!


----------



## Seadonist

Tagged. Will be ordering a set very soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418

Here is my OB Defcon 6 with black on black with orange pin. Great strings and spot on for specs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt slayer

reezen11 said:


> Great!!!
> Any pics to share with us?


All I have on my phone will get some better ones soon


----------



## krammy37

Any update on order #1509 placed on 3/16? Thanks


----------



## 454casull

Got my strings today /order 1510 for everyones reference. The bronze is pale compared to the BCY "X", more along the lines of XS2. The end loops are SIC!!!! very consistent in size and I almost don't want to install them they look so good! Once I get them on I'll post up some photos. Guys for those still waiting be patient, these are the real deal and worth the wait.


----------



## kya

Just got my set today (order 1517). They look simply amazing, can't wait to shoot em. Looking forward to the second set I've already got on order for another bow.

Pink/blue with a green stripe.


----------



## reezen11

Have a few sets in that I have to get installed asap 
Will share pics when I get them on 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jt13

I am very satisfied with my strings, couldn't ask for better quality, craftsmanship, and performance. I am about 200 shots in and have experienced zero string stretch or peep rotation. Since getting my bow set up and timed I am yet to see ANY variance in FPS on the chrono, 294 FPS every single time. They look great and have "wowed" the local dealers and techs. 

My only complaint was the miscommunication of wait times, I was told 2-3 weeks at the time of purchase. Then later got an update of 4 weeks, but it reality it was nearly 6 weeks from purchase to delivery.

These strings are great and worth both the money and the wait. Shane is also an easy guy to talk to and stands behind his work. I had some trouble setting up and getting proper poundage (not Shanes fault) and he immediately called and offered solutions at 9:30pm. I recommend you buy from Twisted X but dont be on a tight timeline!


----------



## JRO1151

Wow. A 6 week wait time? Is that true for current orders?


----------



## craigos

jt13 said:


> I am very satisfied with my strings, couldn't ask for better quality, craftsmanship, and performance. I am about 200 shots in and have experienced zero string stretch or peep rotation. Since getting my bow set up and timed I am yet to see ANY variance in FPS on the chrono, 294 FPS every single time. They look great and have "wowed" the local dealers and techs.
> 
> My only complaint was the miscommunication of wait times, I was told 2-3 weeks at the time of purchase. Then later got an update of 4 weeks, but it reality it was nearly 6 weeks from purchase to delivery.
> 
> These strings are great and worth both the money and the wait. Shane is also an easy guy to talk to and stands behind his work. I had some trouble setting up and getting proper poundage (not Shanes fault) and he immediately called and offered solutions at 9:30pm. I recommend you buy from Twisted X but dont be on a tight timeline!


Same - the strings were great and never moved (unlike factory Hoyts that just about rotated 720 over 100 shots). I think Shane hit some bad weather, had issue with post office etc so was close to 5 weeks for me, but they are damn damn good strings. Ordered end March (3/27) , got on weekend.


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20

Shane is a stand up guy, love my strings !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

reezen11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are awesome looking!


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Received my strings yesterday (order 1527). Installed them last night and there were no issues installing them at all. Cam sync was spot on. Can't wait until next weekend to shoot the new threads. I went conservative on the colors but they fit me.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

hd1200xlc08 said:


> Received my strings yesterday (order 1527). Installed them last night and there were no issues installing them at all. Cam sync was spot on. Can't wait until next weekend to shoot the new threads. I went conservative on the colors but they fit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing..


----------



## RCR_III

hd1200xlc08 said:


> Received my strings yesterday (order 1527). Installed them last night and there were no issues installing them at all. Cam sync was spot on. Can't wait until next weekend to shoot the new threads. I went conservative on the colors but they fit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I always go conservative on colors too haha these look good!


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Thanks, enjoy your informative posts and threads.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

hd1200xlc08 said:


> Thanks, enjoy your informative posts and threads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you! Glad they're able to be out there.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11

Best strings on the market can be found at twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code AT10 for a 10% discount.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com
Enter promo code AT10


----------



## skinner2

Pm sent


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> Pm sent


Better off calling him or emailing him 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

Order my second set last week. My set on my HTR are awesome!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Whaack said:


> Order my second set last week. My set on my HTR are awesome!


Thanks 
We appreciate your business!


----------



## JRHOADES20

Still love my strings, Shane is a good dude too. Always helpful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

JRHOADES20 said:


> Still love my strings, Shane is a good dude too. Always helpful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it! I appreciate your business! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlan5371

Pics of the strings I received from Shane on friday. Turned out amazing! These are Fury. If you are looking for strings Shane is the guy to get them from. The wait time might be a little longer than some others on here but they are worth it!


----------



## reezen11

Best strings available right here at twisted x 
10% off ordes thru website 
Enter promo code at10


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuchutoan

What is the current wait time on a set of strings for a Prime? I think I will be ordering soon!


----------



## reezen11

chuchutoan said:


> What is the current wait time on a set of strings for a Prime? I think I will be ordering soon!


2 weeks 
Thanks!


----------



## kya

Down to 2 weeks? Awesome. Any ETA on order 1552, going on about 3 weeks now.


----------



## reezen11

kya said:


> Down to 2 weeks? Awesome. Any ETA on order 1552, going on about 3 weeks now.


Checking right now 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

kya said:


> Down to 2 weeks? Awesome. Any ETA on order 1552, going on about 3 weeks now.


They ship today 
Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918

So does that mean 1551 shipped today to?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

918hoytman918 said:


> So does that mean 1551 shipped today to?


Yes sir!


----------



## OREGONHUNTER123

Can't wait to get mine! I've heard such Great things about twisted X and I'm damn excited to try them! They look great on the bows and in pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

OREGONHUNTER123 said:


> Can't wait to get mine! I've heard such Great things about twisted X and I'm damn excited to try them! They look great on the bows and in pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be very happy with them 
Trust me 

After proline strings sold I went on a quest for a new builder asked for sample sets from every builder I could think of 
I ended up with choosing twisted x strings to not only personally shoot but to also use as my string of choice to sell on my website and locally as well


----------



## 918hoytman918

sniper10177 said:


> Yes sir!


I just got my email conformation a few hours ago. Thanks.


----------



## ChizCRX35

I've tried several of the legendary string builders around here - Shane can go head-to-head with any of them. Love your work sir!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## g257

Fantastic. He even included a dloop and matching serving for peep tie. Strings are spot on may keep this bow now.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

g257 said:


> Fantastic. He even included a dloop and matching serving for peep tie. Strings are spot on may keep this bow now.


I'm glad you like them! I appreciate your business! 

Best regards, 

Shane Teel 
Twisted X Bowstrings


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntermik

What's the wait time up too? I saw the other day that 1551 shipped, was that the latest shipped order? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack

Update on my order? No order # I had to place mine over text.


----------



## reezen11

Whaack said:


> Update on my order? No order # I had to place mine over text.


Pm me your name I'll check into it for you 
Thanks


----------



## RCR_III

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I like the card with the info on it. The color combo on these strings are killer!


----------



## Dan7168

I believe you said before you can now install brass speed nocks? If so how do we go about ordering that option?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Dan7168 said:


> I believe you said before you can now install brass speed nocks? If so how do we go about ordering that option?


I can install brass speed nocks on any bow that had them from the factory. Until I get the website changes made I can take those string orders by phone (405-313-5176) or email ([email protected]). Thanks! I appreciate your interest in Twisted X Bowstrings.

Best regards,

Shane Teel
Twisted X Bowstrings


----------



## Dan7168

sniper10177 said:


> I can install brass speed nocks on any bow that had them from the factory. Until I get the website changes made I can take those string orders by phone (405-313-5176) or email ([email protected]). Thanks! I appreciate your interest in Twisted X Bowstrings.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Shane Teel
> Twisted X Bowstrings


Ok I will be ordering soon, they will be for my Halon 6. Is this an additional cost?
I put a set on my buddies bow a little bit back and the quality was impressive


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sounds good! I appreciate the opportunity to build your strings! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Best there is right here 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Shane, I ordered a set of strings from you on 5/13, order #1573, and ordered the speed knocks available through your website, but if you would recommend brass speed knocks over the ones on your website, I would prefer those (didn't know brass knocks were available at the time). Please PM me with a recommendation when have a minute to spare. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Thanks for the call, Shane. Greatly appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipfox

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Love the electric blue. Very sharp. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rslscobra

Mine should be posted soon! Can't wait!


----------



## Matteo

Hi, Im looking at ordering a set of strings for my new podium, but I have 2 questions, which is a better material? BCY X or Brownell Fury? also, approximately how long is the waiting time?


----------



## Whozinger

Yall going to be running a memorial day weekend sale?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Whozinger said:


> Yall going to be running a memorial day weekend sale?


I'll post a sale thread tomorrow with the details. Thanks for showing interest!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Matteo said:


> Hi, Im looking at ordering a set of strings for my new podium, but I have 2 questions, which is a better material? BCY X or Brownell Fury? also, approximately how long is the waiting time?


Turn around time is approx two weeks 
Material wise both are great materials 
Personally I prefer the x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matteo

Thanks!


reezen11 said:


> Turn around time is approx two weeks
> Material wise both are great materials
> Personally I prefer the x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Just got shipping confirmation. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

There will be a memorial day sale posted very soon!


----------



## reezen11

Heres the link to the sale thread! 



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3939497


----------



## Slipfox

Is order #1577 close to shipping? I'm chomping at the bit! 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeshuntin

Recieved # 1562 yesturday great job thanks.


----------



## N&N Waterfowl

Slipfox said:


> Is order #1577 close to shipping? I'm chomping at the bit!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


I'm order #1579 and Shane anticipated that he would get mine out by Saturday. So, you should be getting a shipping confirmation anytime!!


----------



## Seadonist

Slipfox said:


> Is order #1577 close to shipping? I'm chomping at the bit!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Mine (1573) shipped yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipfox

Awesome to hear! Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipfox

#1577 Shipped yesterday! Free bump!


----------



## PEI Rob

Hmmmm... I wonder if mine shipped already or is very soon? May 15th, don't know the order # Starting to freak out lol


----------



## Huntermik

Just got mine yesterday! In love already, getting everything completely set up tonight! Not the greatest pictures that I took on my phone but they do not do justice unless it's in person! they are killer threads!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdll

Those look great!


----------



## reezen11

Remember to join the twisted x bowstrings group right here on archerytalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Show us your twisted x strings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You are now offering speed nocks correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dhom said:


> You are now offering speed nocks correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am now offering brass speed nocks. We are changing the website up a bit over the next few weeks and we will have that option on there once we're finished. Until that time I've been taking those orders by phone or email.

405-313-5176
[email protected] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PEI Rob

Wohoo


----------



## Buckdundee

Tag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## doczerothree

:bump2:


sniper10177 said:


> String sets starting @ $60 now through Dec. 31st. Use promo code AT20
> 
> www.twistedxbowstrings.com


This is a great deal! Heard nothing but good stuff. Have to share this: 3 days ago contacted Shane through his web site. I wanted to know if AT'ers got a discount. Twisted Strings was having work done on the site and so Shane contacted me via text personally. After answering the text.......he thanked me for looking harder at TS. Super nice guy committed to customer service....


----------



## reezen11

doczerothree said:


> :bump2:
> 
> This is a great deal! Heard nothing but good stuff. Have to share this: 3 days ago contacted Shane through his web site. I wanted to know if AT'ers got a discount. Twisted Strings was having work done on the site and so Shane contacted me via text personally. After answering the text.......he thanked me for looking harder at TS. Super nice guy committed to customer service....


You won't find a better guy or builder anywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteZ28inPA




----------



## reezen11

Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

Just got finished with my Primal. I have used a few of the "better" names on this site and I must tell you this was the easiest and cleanest re-string I have ever done. Specs spot on from the drop and those loops oh those loops are the best in the business. I also love how the strings didn't jump off the cam when I pressed the bow to install the peep or make a couple 1/2 twist adjustments. Other than the color (bronze) being off compared to "X" "Fury" is great and so is the builder. Well worth the money and the wait!


----------



## reezen11

454casull said:


> Just got finished with my Primal. I have used a few of the "better" names on this site and I must tell you this was the easiest and cleanest re-string I have ever done. Specs spot on from the drop and those loops oh those loops are the best in the business. I also love how the strings didn't jump off the cam when I pressed the bow to install the peep or make a couple 1/2 twist adjustments. Other than the color (bronze) being off compared to "X" "Fury" is great and so is the builder. Well worth the money and the wait!


Shane makes the best string I've ever used 
Thanks for the review!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipfox

Just lovely. 



















Very satisfied customer here.


----------



## lee31

Hoping mine will be coming soon . Ordered them may 29th shouldn't be to much longer


----------



## Whaack

Just ordered my third set. Best strings I've ever seen or used!


----------



## vtelite12

I just ordered a set this week. What is a normal lead time on strings?


----------



## bowhunter727

Hey shane what do you make your cross bow strings out of my buddy shoots for a bow company and put on a custome set becouse the stock kept streching and the cudtom strings broke after about 75 shots


----------



## Ga. Boy2

Hey fellas. I have a black Elite energy 35. Give me some ideas on strings schemes using black silver and white!! Thanks in advance! I


----------



## Jus shootin

Ga. Boy2 said:


> Hey fellas. I have a black Elite energy 35. Give me some ideas on strings schemes using black silver and white!! Thanks in advance! I


 Either black and white with a silver pin stripe or black and silver with a white pin stripe would look good.


----------



## bdhell4

ttt


----------



## Ga. Boy2

Black and white with silver stripe sounds like it really pop! Anyone have any pics of that combo?


----------



## reezen11

Ga. Boy2 said:


> Black and white with silver stripe sounds like it really pop! Anyone have any pics of that combo?


Honestly the white and silver would blend together 
Making it hard to see the pin stripe 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebelman25

Any word on order number 1628 ordered on 5/31 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773

rebelman25 said:


> Any word on order number 1628 ordered on 5/31
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


My order was 1599 and it shipped Monday, 6/20



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

rebelman25 said:


> Any word on order number 1628 ordered on 5/31
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Will ship Monday 
Sale put Shane way behind and the issues with the website aren't helping him any 
New website will be up soon though 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sneak peek of new website 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TheOracle0

I've seen a lot of string makers on here, but you can tell just from looking at these how much time and effort are put into them. They look incredible.


----------



## Bunker-King-KGB

How are they Brownell Fury string working for everyone?

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

Bunker-King-KGB said:


> How are they Brownell Fury string working for everyone?
> 
> Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


Love mine. Probably around 2,000 shots and still look brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773

Showed up a day earlier than if was scheduled.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jus shootin

Just installed my flo yellow strings on my shadow BR 33. Bare shaft tuned in no time. Strings are top notch and awesome, perfect fit.


----------



## reezen11

They are well worth the the wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

What's the current turn around time on new orders ?


----------



## 454casull

I am just now starting to shoot and so far the Fury seems to be a softer shot than "X". Brownells and BCY colors (at least the bronze) are way different in terms of tone "X" is like a penny Fury more like pale brass not sure how the other colors run but that is the only thing I found off, that is not the builders issue these threads are amazing. Looking forward to putting a few more arrows through this weekend but I do like the Fury, I had no issues with "X" either and it is a great choice but I like to tinker.


----------



## theadmiral518

Ordered 5/27, received 6/21.


----------



## 454casull

A question for Reezen or Shane...Is the Fury bundle a little thicker than the "X"? I ask for a reason, looking forward to your reply.


----------



## reezen11

454casull said:


> A question for Reezen or Shane...Is the Fury bundle a little thicker than the "X"? I ask for a reason, looking forward to your reply.


28 strands of Fury is about the same as 24 of BCY X. Some colors will be smaller than others due to dye content.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> What's the current turn around time on new orders ?


Checking on it right now 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> What's the current turn around time on new orders ?


3-4 weeks 
New machine coming within the next few weeks and that will get orders out faster once it arrives 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odin544

reezen11 said:


> Will ship Monday
> Sale put Shane way behind and the issues with the website aren't helping him any
> New website will be up soon though
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you tell me where mine is in the queue? Should I receive an email with shipping confirmation when it ships? Order 1626. Thanks.


----------



## macd712

2 Weeks ago sent order AND emailed about warranty question! a return email would have nice! Order #1651


----------



## RCR_III

I'm a little more reserved on colors usually, but these pop and look good none the less. Thanks for the strings and the help on specs!!


----------



## macd712

Shanes a straight up guy!got back with me and took care of me right!Thanks


----------



## dhom

macd712 said:


> 2 Weeks ago sent order AND emailed about warranty question! a return email would have nice! Order #1651


Emails are not guaranteed. The can end up in spam or just get overlooked. I get so many emails for my business that i have accidentally deleted some I shouldn't have thinking they were junk. A post about an email has no credibility. Had you said you left a phone voicemail and didn't receive a phone call back, that would then have some credibility. 
Shane is a stand up guy and backs his product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texastechhunter

Just ordered my second set and I just put my first set on. Great quality strings. Thanks!


----------



## redman

Great looking strings


----------



## keyman

Great strings!! I will be ordering more soon.


----------



## Aggie11

Would like to get update on order #1635. Placed on 6/7/16 and have not received. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Checking right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31

Got mine Tuesday #1623 .


----------



## drk9988

I'm just curious but what does a quality maker small shop do as far as number of strings/sets a day or week?


----------



## Aggie11

reezen11 said:


> Checking right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything on my order? Thanks


----------



## odin544

drk9988 said:


> I'm just curious but what does a quality maker small shop do as far as number of strings/sets a day or week?


I was told he has approximately 3-4 hrs into a set. No idea if this is a full time thing for him or not though.


----------



## Aggie11

Anyone heard from Shane in a few days? I have emailed him a couple times but no response since June 24th. Just want to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## reezen11

Aggie11 said:


> Anything on my order? Thanks


Haven't heard back from Shane
Unusual for him to not return my text messages



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Aggie11 said:


> Anyone heard from Shane in a few days? I have emailed him a couple times but no response since June 24th. Just want to make sure everything is ok.


He just sent you tracking info 
Just got a response
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

As of 10 pm tonight the twisted x bowstrings website and email will be down for approximately 48 hrs while my brother in law switched it over to the new website 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan7168

Sent you my order through email, please let me know when you get it. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

New serving machine is in!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Dan7168 said:


> Sent you my order through email, please let me know when you get it. Thanks


Name on order 
I'll check for you 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

New website is almost finished, just finishing up a few things. Email and old website was down for awhile so I'll start emailing tracking info for orders that came through the old site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

The new website looks awesome!!!


----------



## Dan7168

reezen11 said:


> Name on order
> I'll check for you
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dan Santarone, if you could let me know if that is has all been received and ready to get built. I had a few emails with Shane about it so I believe it is all set


----------



## reezen11

Dan7168 said:


> Dan Santarone, if you could let me know if that is has all been received and ready to get built. I had a few emails with Shane about it so I believe it is all set


Checking right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

RCR_III said:


> The new website looks awesome!!!


[emoji1360] Sure does! Glad to see the success for Shane. Top notch strings and a top notch guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Dan7168 said:


> Dan Santarone, if you could let me know if that is has all been received and ready to get built. I had a few emails with Shane about it so I believe it is all set


Yes sir your all set 
Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan7168

reezen11 said:


> Yes sir your all set
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You, Can't wait to get them


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc

I finally got around to putting my Twisted X set on my Halon 6. I have had them at least a month. I put them on and had to add 1/2 twist to one cable. Very good quality product and right on spec!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

eyedoc said:


> I finally got around to putting my Twisted X set on my Halon 6. I have had them at least a month. I put them on and had to add 1/2 twist to one cable. Very good quality product and right on spec!


Excellent! I appreciate your business!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Now through July 19th use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off when ordering through our new website. Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com


----------



## archer773

We got the new threads on today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

archer773 said:


> We got the new threads on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! Thanks for posting and I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Best strings you can buy .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermn

"Now through July 19th use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off when ordering through our new website. Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com"


I could have used this 2 weeks ago when I ordered mine


----------



## Dan7168

bowhuntermn said:


> "Now through July 19th use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off when ordering through our new website. Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com"
> 
> 
> I could have used this 2 weeks ago when I ordered mine


My exact thought haha


----------



## Dan7168

reezen11 said:


> Dan7168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Santarone, if you could let me know if that is has all been received and ready to get built. I had a few emails with Shane about it so I believe it is all set
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir your all set
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Still looking at 3 week turnaround or has it sped up with new machine?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20% through the month of July. I appreciate all the orders!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20% through the month of July. I appreciate all the orders!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Sale has been extended!!
Bows the time to get your self a set of the best strings available anywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

sniper10177 said:


> Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20% through the month of July. I appreciate all the orders!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Got the threads in the mail today, Shane, and they look great! Thanks again for going above and beyond for another happy customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan7168

Can't wait to get mine for the halon, looks like I need to order another set with the promo for the new halon that is on it's way


----------



## Ken2202

Ordered my strings on the 20th and kicked myself for missing the 20% sale by a day. Now it's extended......:doh: I can't win. lol
Can't wait to get my new strings


----------



## devlite

How soon r you guys getting your strings after ordering? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Current build times is 2-3 weeks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

20% off sale ends tonight at midnight. Go to www.twistedxbowstrings.com to order. Best sure to use promo code TXB20 during checkout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Best strings I've ever used 
I've tried just about every single string maker out there none compare to twisted x strings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Agreed! That's why I took the time to talk about them in the video I put out today. I really feel they're the best made that I've ran. That's a good list too, including several of the upper end, pricier sets from companies. 

If you want an up close look at the quality of serving and string that goes into the Twisted X Bowstrings program, check out the video here. I've got a lot of up close footage. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il7m2iiXH7E


----------



## BradMc26

Have you ever done a Green/Silver with a Buckskin or Cedar pinstripe?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BradMc26 said:


> Have you ever done a Green/Silver with a Buckskin or Cedar pinstripe?


I don't recall ever building that color combo. Not sure the buckskin pinstripe would show up as good as it does on the string builder.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> Agreed! That's why I took the time to talk about them in the video I put out today. I really feel they're the best made that I've ran. That's a good list too, including several of the upper end, pricier sets from companies.
> 
> If you want an up close look at the quality of serving and string that goes into the Twisted X Bowstrings program, check out the video here. I've got a lot of up close footage. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il7m2iiXH7E


Thank you sir! I'm extremely humbled! I appreciate the kind words and support!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Is it just me or is that peep in backwards? SHARP set-up.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

bowhuntermitch said:


> Is it just me or is that peep in backwards? SHARP set-up.


Yeah, it is. First thing I noticed too when the guy sent me the photo. He hadn't finished setting it all up yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BradMc26

sniper10177 said:


> I don't recall ever building that color combo. Not sure the buckskin pinstripe would show up as good as it does on the string builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I am trying to find a color combo to match the Predator Deception pattern that Strother Archery used when they first came out (2010). 

There is a lot of Green, grey, and cream/vanilla in the pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BradMc26 said:


> I am trying to find a color combo to match the Predator Deception pattern that Strother Archery used when they first came out (2010).
> 
> There is a lot of Green, grey, and cream/vanilla in the pattern. Any suggestions?


The Sage green in Fury is a little lighter than the green in BCY. The gray in Fury is also darker than the silver that bcy has so if you were to use Fury I'd use Sage, Gray and Cedar. The gray being darker will help the Cedar pinstripe show up better.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BradMc26

Got any pics of strings you did for Predator Deception dipped bows?


----------



## reezen11

BradMc26 said:


> Got any pics of strings you did for Predator Deception dipped bows?


Hmm let me do some looking ...


----------



## reezen11

BradMc26 said:


> Got any pics of strings you did for Predator Deception dipped bows?


Can't locate a pic of one 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BradMc26 said:


> Got any pics of strings you did for Predator Deception dipped bows?


I don't recall building a set to specifically match that camo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## drk9988

Any pics of orange/silver black pin fury or fluorescent orange/silver and black pin fury.. How different are the oranges spun up


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

drk9988 said:


> Any pics of orange/silver black pin fury or fluorescent orange/silver and black pin fury.. How different are the oranges spun up


I'll get some samples twisted up later today and post pics. I think the regular orange/silver with black pinstripe will look better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Black with fluorescent red pinstripe in BCY X. 

Go checkout the new website at www.twistedxbowstrings.com. 

As always AT members get 10% off all orders. Use promo code AT10 during checkout. I appreciate everyone's support!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Twisted x bowstrings can't be beat 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimgravy

I want to order a set for my 2015 HTR but I dont know the string and cable lengths.


----------



## J-Dubyah

What's the typical turn time from order to completion?


----------



## reezen11

slimgravy said:


> I want to order a set for my 2015 HTR but I dont know the string and cable lengths.


Just put zero in the space 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddo Creek

Curious about turnaround time myself. Ordered mine on 7/25 and Order Status says "processing".


----------



## devlite

I was thinking somewhere around 3 weeks but I'm getting antsy for mine cuz my old one is too bad to shoot!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Dubyah

Caddo Creek said:


> Curious about turnaround time myself. Ordered mine on 7/25 and Order Status says "processing".


Well, I guess I can't complain...mine has been "processing" since Monday. So I just need to exercise some patience.


----------



## reezen11

2-3 weeks on orders 
Won't change from processing until it ships 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Perfection right there. The photo on your Instagram page of another set look exactly the same too!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> Perfection right there. The photo on your Instagram page of another set look exactly the same too!


I was playing around with a photo editor to change the color and it came out pink. Looked good but the actual loop was green.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

That's pretty awesome! It picks up some definition


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Got my stings and cables today. Amazing as always! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Nothing less than perfect from Shane 
He won't send it out if he's not happy with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoSnipe

Ordered mine last night


----------



## CoSnipe

One thing I didn't know is if the speed nocks come with the string.OEM has 2 per side.does that cost extra? Order number 126. Thanks


----------



## rojapar

Do you do them in BCY X or 452 X? It looks like most of your stuff in in Fury.


----------



## North Park

rojapar said:


> Do you do them in BCY X or 452 X? It looks like most of your stuff in in Fury.


He does Fury or BCY X. Check out the string builder on the website. 

http://www.twistedxbowstrings.com/phone/index.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb

I have had 4 sets of strings made by Shane and will shoot nothing else. Amazing strings and great customer service. I get his strings in Fury, and they tend to add several FPS. Always happy with my Twisted X.


----------



## archer58 in pa

If I order one color with a pin stripe, is that 2 colors or considered 3?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

archer58 in pa said:


> If I order one color with a pin stripe, is that 2 colors or considered 3?


That will be priced the same as if you chose 2 different main colors and a pinstripe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sean1

Looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## reezen11

Excellent strings from a excellent guy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Complete work of art! Absolutely no twists required. We put them on and specs were spot on. 
Here is a preview pic. I'm hoping to get better pics when the rain stops. 
Thank you Shane!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojapar

Ryjax said:


> Complete work of art! Absolutely no twists required. We put them on and specs were spot on.
> Here is a preview pic. I'm hoping to get better pics when the rain stops.
> Thank you Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does a peep tied in like that work well? I've seen some guys just wrap around the peep like that, but more often see people tie the string below the peep where it splits, work up to the peep, wrap the peep, wrap down opposite side of the string, then tie the string where it come back together.


----------



## sean1

I tie mine like that until I have everything where I want it. Then I tie it down so it doesn't move. But all my peeps are tied around the peep itself for added security


----------



## Ryjax

rojapar said:


> Does a peep tied in like that work well? I've seen some guys just wrap around the peep like that, but more often see people tie the string below the peep where it splits, work up to the peep, wrap the peep, wrap down opposite side of the string, then tie the string where it come back together.


I have it tied like this until I find exactly where I want it. Then I will tie it in similar to what you describe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

sean1 said:


> I tie mine like that until I have everything where I want it. Then I tie it down so it doesn't move. But all my peeps are tied around the peep itself for added security


Yep same here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojapar

What is the current wait time on strings?


----------



## reezen11

rojapar said:


> What is the current wait time on strings?


I believe 2-3 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken2202

I'll have been waiting 4 weeks come Wednesday. In fact, can you check to make sure you have my order please? Order ID 56 placed on July 20th.


----------



## devlite

I've been w8n since the 23rd and haven't seen them yet...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## illianahunter95

Same here placed on the 22nd and still haven't seen them. I actually was told they would ship out over a week ago and evidently not.


----------



## reezen11

devlite said:


> I've been w8n since the 23rd and haven't seen them yet...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Order number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

illianahunter95 said:


> Same here placed on the 22nd and still haven't seen them. I actually was told they would ship out over a week ago and evidently not.


Order number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Ken2202 said:


> I'll have been waiting 4 weeks come Wednesday. In fact, can you check to make sure you have my order please? Order ID 56 placed on July 20th.


Checking right now on status 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlite

#69

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb

Wondering about order #81 myself


----------



## illianahunter95

reezen11 said:


> Order number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Order #68


----------



## kayakfisher

Well I guess if you're number is over 100 you're going to be waiting a while


----------



## BowupBuckdown

Order number 54...worth the wait, just curious

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Just got a reply from Shane 
He's out of the shop until late tomorrow 
A close relative just passed away 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

All of you guys will realize how worth the wait it was when you get them. Absolutely awesome strings! The level of quality breeds high demand. Just one guy building all these strings, and he won't let a set leave that he isn't satisfied with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlite

My sympathies to Shane! It's easier to wait when you no the reason!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowupBuckdown

Definitely worth the wait for me, my second set and I'll always order from him. My condolences

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb

My 3rd set, the only guy I'll use. Sorry to hear about Shane's relative!


----------



## Hammer79

Geez I'm number 129! Now I don't know if I will even get them before hunting season.

Sent from a tree


----------



## Ken2202

So sorry to hear about his loss. Will patiently wait for my first of what I'm sure will be many orders just reading y'alls reviews of his work.


----------



## reezen11

Please be patient with Shane as he's dealing with a death in the family 
Trust me when I say it will be well worth the wait 
Work is simply amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Shane is back at it twisting up the best strings available


----------



## RCR_III

reezen11 said:


> Please be patient with Shane as he's dealing with a death in the family
> Trust me when I say it will be well worth the wait
> Work is simply amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just now seeing this. Sorry to hear about the death in the family, Shane! Prayers sent y'all's way!


----------



## CoSnipe

RCR_III said:


> Just now seeing this. Sorry to hear about the death in the family, Shane! Prayers sent y'all's way!


My condolences as well.


----------



## Supersteeb

Any updates on order #81? Sorry to hear about the relative Shane!


----------



## devlite

I was order #69 and its supposed to come tomorrow! Can't wait!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wibowhuntb&d

I ordered July 31st. And am order 96. Apparently I'll be waiting quite a while yet

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shepmankev

I'm order #100 placed on 7/31 also and was told they would ship Monday 8/22. I haven't got them yet but hopefull they show up soon.


----------



## devlite

#69 arrived on Monday!! Thanks Shane!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Dubyah

#104...so, I'm just now at the 3 week turn time. Considering it's a small business and the nature in which he missed time it's understandable.


----------



## keyman

Shane, sorry for your loss. 
You guys waiting... just be patient, I promise it is worth the wait. I know this is the time of year you need it now but it will be a great product. Shane won't rush and send out a less than perfect set just because he is a little behind. I need to be ordering strings for my indoor bow and 3D bow for next year while I am thinking about it.


----------



## reezen11

wibowhuntb&d said:


> I ordered July 31st. And am order 96. Apparently I'll be waiting quite a while yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Should have those out today. Customer should have gotten an email notifying that the order is being processed. Finally had time to sit down and update orders last night. Some of these order numbers have as many as 8 string sets on them. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork

First off, sorry for your loss Shane. 

I'm wanting to make an order, just curious about the turn-around time. I'm in no rush for a new set so it really doesn't matter....just want to get an idea about what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## sean1

I am #98. Got my email today. Thank you


----------



## Bbike

My order #89 shipped out today. Thanks Shane looking forward to getting the new strings! BB


----------



## shepmankev

Got mine also and can't wait to get them on. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

WCork said:


> First off, sorry for your loss Shane.
> 
> I'm wanting to make an order, just curious about the turn-around time. I'm in no rush for a new set so it really doesn't matter....just want to get an idea about what to expect. Thanks![/
> 
> I'd say 2-3 weeks
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb

Got mine today, installed them and had to do ZERO tuning. Shoots bulletholes and is perfectly synced!


----------



## reezen11

Ordrs are going out daily at twisted x strings!
Thanks everyone


----------



## CoSnipe

reezen11 said:


> Ordrs are going out daily at twisted x strings!
> Thanks everyone



Woohoo!


----------



## batsonbe

144 can't wait to get my first set


----------



## reezen11

batsonbe said:


> 144 can't wait to get my first set


Well worth the wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Loking for quality ? Looking for great customer service?
Look no further than twistedxbowstrings.com
Best there is .


----------



## evox

reezen11 said:


> Loking for quality ? Looking for great customer service?
> Look no further than twistedxbowstrings.com
> Best there is .


any idea how long to expect on #169?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

evox said:


> any idea how long to expect on #169?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Middle of next week 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat13b

Hello; I assume you go in order so if #169 is middle of next week any idea where #117 ordered on 8/7 is at? It still says "awaiting processing" 

Thanks
-pat



reezen11 said:


> Middle of next week
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

pat13b said:


> Hello; I assume you go in order so if #169 is middle of next week any idea where #117 ordered on 8/7 is at? It still says "awaiting processing"
> 
> Thanks
> -pat


I'd say within the next few days it will ship
Won't change from processing until it ships 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphamaxinitout

Trying to stay patient waiting on mine!! Excited to get them! Hopefully mine should be in the mail soon. Running out of time before season starts. I understand it's a small business and its booming at the moment, pile on a death in the family and it adds to the wait. I'll keep waiting (as patiently as I can!!) on what I'm told are the best stings/cables money can buy! Again, my condolences to you and your family Shane. 

Come on order 134!


----------



## pat13b

reezen11 said:


> I'd say within the next few days it will ship
> Won't change from processing until it ships
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much for the fast response and I just received a tracking number. 
-pat


----------



## alphamaxinitout

Saw a picture of my string on the Twisted X Facebook page! Super pumped! Just awaiting their arrival.


----------



## RCR_III

alphamaxinitout said:


> View attachment 4783609
> 
> 
> Saw a picture of my string on the Twisted X Facebook page! Super pumped! Just awaiting their arrival.


I saw this one too and liked the color combo. What color bow?


----------



## alphamaxinitout

It's a black Bear Arena 30. It had orange strings when I bought it from a fellow ATer. I was going to just shoot them for a while but they have stretched really really bad and I don't care to keep trying to tune with them.


----------



## RCR_III

Awesome! It'll look good with the color combo you picked out. It'll be like a whole new bow again haha


----------



## alphamaxinitout

That's the goal! Well, that,and mostly SHOOT like new!!


----------



## aeds151

Can you guys make them for an xpedition perfexion xs cam? I do not know the measurements of string and cables 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphamaxinitout

aeds151 said:


> Can you guys make them for an xpedition perfexion xs cam? I do not know the measurements of string and cables
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If I may jump in, I would say yes. When I called about mine for my bear he gave me the dimensions for the string/cables to order. If he can find the measurements, he can build it.


----------



## aeds151

How do I order strings if I dont know the lengths to put into the mandatory information boxes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

aeds151 said:


> How do I order strings if I dont know the lengths to put into the mandatory information boxes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just input a 0 in each box. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

aeds151 said:


> How do I order strings if I dont know the lengths to put into the mandatory information boxes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


String is 63.625"
Buss is 37.5"
Control is 40.125"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## batsonbe

A+ Customer Service. Like anybody else I wanted to try something new. I have bought many brands of bow strings on here and they were all top quality. I have yet to receive my strings from twisted X but what set him apart from the other string builders that I had used in the past was his customer service. I originally asked my previous string builders what they would recommend to match a certain camo color scheme. I was literally told I don't know, figure it out yourself on my string builder on my website. As a consumer I didn't appreciate that at all. When I asked Twisted X for his opinion he gave it to me and went over and beyond in recommendations on certain ways he could tweak the colors to produce what I wanted. I really appreciated the time he took to discuss with me my options and what would suit me the best. Looking forward to getting mine #144


----------



## MDJB12

Ordered mine today. This will be the first Twisted X set I've ever ordered, but I've been directing my customers to the website because I've been so impressed with the pictures alone. Those end loops are nuts.

Now to just get my riser to the powdercoat shop and it'll be like having a brand new bow!


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evox

I guess 169 didn't make the cut this week. patiently waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteZ28inPA




----------



## reezen11

evox said:


> I guess 169 didn't make the cut this week. patiently waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll see if I can find out when it will be ready 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evox

reezen11 said:


> I'll see if I can find out when it will be ready
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet deal. thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

evox said:


> sweet deal. thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent a text to him 
Waiting for a reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

batsonbe said:


> A+ Customer Service. Like anybody else I wanted to try something new. I have bought many brands of bow strings on here and they were all top quality. I have yet to receive my strings from twisted X but what set him apart from the other string builders that I had used in the past was his customer service. I originally asked my previous string builders what they would recommend to match a certain camo color scheme. I was literally told I don't know, figure it out yourself on my string builder on my website. As a consumer I didn't appreciate that at all. When I asked Twisted X for his opinion he gave it to me and went over and beyond in recommendations on certain ways he could tweak the colors to produce what I wanted. I really appreciated the time he took to discuss with me my options and what would suit me the best. Looking forward to getting mine #144


Could not agree more. When you order from Twisted X, you're getting top notch threads to begin with, but Shane will fully stand by his product and make sure that the customer gets what he/ she is paying for. Shane built some strings for me tat didn't work because the bow mfg listed incorrect string sizes on their data sheets. Shane ended up building me a replacement set for a different bow that I traded for with no questions and actually offered to do it. He also upgraded my options for free. He is a very pleasant person to deal with and us genuinely concerned about the customer's satisfaction. Buy from Twisted X with confidence!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

evox said:


> sweet deal. thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those will ship Monday. They would have went out this week but I'm waiting on a new batch of black TPU speed sleeves. They made a mistake and sent me out a bad batch that wasn't supposed to be sent out. They split as soon as I installed them. Tracking number shows I won't get them until Monday.


----------



## evox

reezen11 said:


> Those will ship Monday. They would have went out this week but I'm waiting on a new batch of black TPU speed sleeves. They made a mistake and sent me out a bad batch that wasn't supposed to be sent out. They split as soon as I installed them. Tracking number shows I won't get them until Monday.


awesome. thank you. that sucks on the tpu sleeves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Many great builders on here but if you want the best there is then twistedxbowstrings is the place to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDJB12

Any idea when #219 might ship out? No rush just trying to time getting my riser coated so I'm not without a bow for too long.


----------



## hoythunter24

How about #225?


----------



## reezen11

Around mid next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnerjustin

Solid grey


----------



## edmcnicholas

Any time frame on order 184

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wvminer

#191. No rush bow isn't going g to be here til Oct 5.


----------



## reezen11

Checking on 184 and 191 right now 
Thanks


----------



## reezen11

edmcnicholas said:


> Any time frame on order 184
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


184 has shipped 
Thanks again!


----------



## reezen11

wvminer said:


> #191. No rush bow isn't going g to be here til Oct 5.


191 ships out tomorrow 
Thanks again!


----------



## reezen11

Virtual string builder available at both twisted x bowstrings.com and haymondsarchery.com
Easy to navigate and use .


----------



## wvminer

reezen11 said:


> 191 ships out tomorrow
> Thanks again!


Thanks.


----------



## reezen11

I guarantee anyone who buys a twisted x bow string will never get a better quality string anywhere else 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

Do you have a 2 year warranty like jbk? What makes these better? I have never tried em before. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

pseshooter84 said:


> Do you have a 2 year warranty like jbk? What makes these better? I have never tried em before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


1 year warranty against serving separation, peep rotation and creep.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

pseshooter84 said:


> Do you have a 2 year warranty like jbk? What makes these better? I have never tried em before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They're just better...the best actually. You'd have to shoot a set to find out why you never want any other strings again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hoythunter24

Do you send a tracking number when the order ships?


----------



## luciogod

I got a tracking number with my order

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

reezen11 said:


> Those will ship Monday. They would have went out this week but I'm waiting on a new batch of black TPU speed sleeves. They made a mistake and sent me out a bad batch that wasn't supposed to be sent out. They split as soon as I installed them. Tracking number shows I won't get them until Monday.


Are you building the strings now too?


----------



## reezen11

RCR_III said:


> Are you building the strings now too?


No sir 
That was a direct copy and paste of the text Shane Teel sent me 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

reezen11 said:


> No sir
> That was a direct copy and paste of the text Shane Teel sent me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, I thought you were picking up a new work load haha


----------



## reezen11

No sir 
I'm leaving the string building alone 
I'd never be able to make a string as nice as Shane's anyway 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
For a limited time use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off your order.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

sniper10177 said:


> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> For a limited time use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off your order.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Guess now would be a great time to order a set then.


----------



## reezen11

skinner2 said:


> Guess now would be a great time to order a set then.


Yes it would be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and save 20% for a limited time!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

For a limited time log on to www.twistedxbowstrings.com and save 20% when using promo code TXB20 during checkout. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Just placed my order. Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

skinner2 said:


> Just placed my order. Thanks


Thank you! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315

sniper10177 said:


> For a limited time log on to www.twistedxbowstrings.com and save 20% when using promo code TXB20 during checkout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


What do I need for my elite v39, speed nocks or tpu sleeves and do I indicate 2 (1 for top and 1 for the bottom)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ss315 said:


> What do I need for my elite v39, speed nocks or tpu sleeves and do I indicate 2 (1 for top and 1 for the bottom)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TPU speed sleeves for the Elite bows. No need to indicate the number. When you order the sleeves I will install the appropriate number.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315

sniper10177 said:


> TPU speed sleeves for the Elite bows. No need to indicate the number. When you order the sleeves I will install the appropriate number.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks will order in a few hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ss315 said:


> Awesome thanks will order in a few hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

Ordered 2 sets. One for the new Halon X Comp and one for the HTR. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

kowboy17 said:


> Ordered 2 sets. One for the new Halon X Comp and one for the HTR. Can't wait to try them out.


Thank you! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

I didn't have the string and cable length for the new Halon X Comp. Couldn't find it anywhere!


----------



## Ryjax

Order placed! Love your work man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

kowboy17 said:


> I didn't have the string and cable length for the new Halon X Comp. Couldn't find it anywhere!


Put a zero in the lengths




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

drop the hammer!


----------



## MDJB12

MDJB12 said:


> Any idea when #219 might ship out? No rush just trying to time getting my riser coated so I'm not without a bow for too long.


Any updates on this? I paid a couple bucks extra for the expedited shipping. I was told they'd be shipped last week. Not trying to rush. I understand these strings are the best from what I'm hearing. Just looking for an update. Thanks in advance.


----------



## reezen11

MDJB12 said:


> Any updates on this? I paid a couple bucks extra for the expedited shipping. I was told they'd be shipped last week. Not trying to rush. I understand these strings are the best from what I'm hearing. Just looking for an update. Thanks in advance.


I'll check right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Shipped today 
You'll have a tracking number later tonight via email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoythunter24

How is 225 looking?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. Limited time offer!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. Limited time offer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 to save 20%. Sale ends soon so don't miss out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## edmcnicholas

Great quality strings and a great guy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kmac29

Those are awesome. I'll be needing a new string and cable set this coming year I'll definitely check ya'll out. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. Limited time offer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 to save 20%. Sale ends soon so don't miss out!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. Sale ends soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktail 8541

Just placed an order!


----------



## ontheline

Just ordered a set and I can't wait to see how they look!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Blacktail 8541 said:


> Just placed an order!


I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ontheline said:


> Just ordered a set and I can't wait to see how they look!


I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. Limited time offer!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Is this grey and silverwith black pinstripe


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

reezen11 said:


> Is this grey and silverwith black pinstripe


Yes. Brownell Fury 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

sniper10177 said:


> Yes. Brownell Fury
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I thought so !
Thats my next set right there .
Keep up the excellent work shane


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

reezen11 said:


> I thought so !
> Thats my next set right there .
> Keep up the excellent work shane


Thank you sir! I appreciate all of your help!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Quality strings form a stand up guy .


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and take advantage of our 20% off sale. Use promo code TXB20.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Sale ends soon 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoSnipe

Here is my admiral with the new strings. Once I solved the tuning issue the bow shoots great. Even better than new


----------



## reezen11

Promo code txb20 for 20% off the best strings in the industry


----------



## ontheline

Just wondering what the wait time is currently. I know I just ordered, no rush, just wondering. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## nick060200

reezen11 said:


> Promo code txb20 for 20% off the best strings in the industry


I think something is up with your website. im getting an error saying: "unable to reach the store" im trying to place an order.
thanks.........Im on a PC


----------



## nick060200

never mind, it may have been my computer. i cleared the cache and that seemed to fix it. i just placed an order


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Promo code txb20 for 20% off the best strings available


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Coming soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

sniper10177 said:


> Coming soon!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up Sweet!!!


----------



## busanga

^^^ what is that


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

busanga said:


> ^^^ what is that


Getting some Yeti style tumblers made up with my logo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktail 8541

Cool! will order one.


----------



## Doofy_13

Yeah thats pretty sharp lookin. Might have to order new strings along with a tumbler when they are available!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 to save 20% on all string sets.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. That's 20% off all string sets, speed nocks and Tpu speed sleeves. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Need new strings for your new target bow? Head over to www.twistedxbowstrings.com
Use promo code TXB20 and save yourself 20% off your order.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Txb20 for 20% off your order at twistedxbowstrings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20
Save 20%



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off your order. String sets starting at $68.00

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off your order. String sets start at $68.00. Limited time offer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off your order. String sets start at $68.00. Limited time offer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and receive 20% off your order. String sets start at $68.00. Limited time offer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

those look like my boys! Just received the "in the mail" email! Can't wait to try them. Thanks!


----------



## reezen11

kowboy17 said:


> those look like my boys! Just received the "in the mail" email! Can't wait to try them. Thanks!


Youll be impressed without any doubt


----------



## skinner2

Got my email as well, hope to have them by the end of the week.


----------



## jlsaunders524

Got my order in. Thanks Twisted X!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and save 20%. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Got my set out on today. Exceptional as always! Thank you!
By the way I tested the stock strings compared to your set.
Old set
82# 28.5" (28" Mods)
408 grains @ 312
476 @ 290
493 @ 283

The Fury set you made me:
81# 28.25" (28" Mods)
410 grains @ 316
476 grains @ 295
493 grains @ 288

Thanks again brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Looking for strings ?
Don't know where to buy from?
Look no further than twistedxbowstrings 
Best you can get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ryjax said:


> Got my set out on today. Exceptional as always! Thank you!
> By the way I tested the stock strings compared to your set.
> Old set
> 82# 28.5" (28" Mods)
> 408 grains @ 312
> 476 @ 290
> 493 @ 283
> 
> The Fury set you made me:
> 81# 28.25" (28" Mods)
> 410 grains @ 316
> 476 grains @ 295
> 493 grains @ 288
> 
> Thanks again brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com 
Use promo code TXB20 and save 20%

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315

Installed my electric red today on my ninja black elite v39. Will post pics. But was stoked to see a length of d loop and some extra serving string in the package!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

ss315 said:


> Installed my electric red today on my ninja black elite v39. Will post pics. But was stoked to see a length of d loop and some extra serving string in the package!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One thing Shane has never really advertised is the fact you receive a length of d loop material and serving for the peep with every order 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busanga

any examples of royal blue with silver in fury. that is what i am going for on my BTX


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

busanga said:


> any examples of royal blue with silver in fury. that is what i am going for on my BTX












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktail 8541

Any Update on order Order #38705, Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Very soon we will be accepting applications for our pro staff 
We will be posting it here and most likely a separate
Thread all together about it 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Now accepting applications for staff at twisted x bowstrings 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4450201


----------



## tbarile

I'm looking at buying a new Halon when they come out. What would the benefit of putting your strings on be?


----------



## reezen11

tbarile said:


> I'm looking at buying a new Halon when they come out. What would the benefit of putting your strings on be?


Reliability, stability ,simply better than any string spun out in a mass producing environment


----------



## Moparman340

Any pics of a Shadow Series Bear Escape with solid red strings and black serving and clear serving? I'm trying to decide how I want to order them when deer season goes out.


----------



## busanga

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


great thanks for that, was actually looking at royal blue as both primary colours with silver stripe if you happen to have that .

thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Moparman340 said:


> Any pics of a Shadow Series Bear Escape with solid red strings and black serving and clear serving? I'm trying to decide how I want to order them when deer season goes out.


I don't have any pics of that bow. Electric red strings will look nice on that bow. With black or clear serving it will look nice.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman340

Which is the best material BCY X or Fury, and why. Is there any negatives vs the two?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Moparman340 said:


> Which is the best material BCY X or Fury, and why.


Both are great, really can't go wrong with either one. I like Fury a little better for most bows. Offers a softer feeling shot, less chance of fuzzing and it's a little faster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman340

Is the fury as strong as the X? As in stretching? I know you have a 12 month warranty from peep rotation and stretching. I guess what I'm trying to say is, I want the best material period, so would you say Fury is your pick?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Moparman340 said:


> Is the fury as strong as the X?


Yes. BCY X is a blended of sk90 dyneema and Vectran. Fury is 100% dyneema. Fury has a smaller strand size so you need more strands to get the bundle size right. Fury is very stable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You should post up the red and green ones too that look like Christmas time haha Tis the Season!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

Just ordered sets for both of my sons' bows for Xmas. They'll be excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbrochill17

sniper10177 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Those look like mine. They are gonna look awesome!


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

chadbrochill17 said:


> Those look like mine. They are gonna look awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I like it! I'll be adding in some green for my next set too.


----------



## Hoythunter01

What is your thoughts on Rhino ?
I understand Fury is a smaller strand than the BCY X. Tensile strength of Fury compared to Rhino ?

If I remember right, Fury has a 100 lb +/- tensile strength per strand ? So, more strand count of the Fury means a stronger string. Right ?

Compare the Fury against the 452X for me. I still use the 452X, I know it fuzzes but I keep the wax makers in business. 

Your typical Hybrid cam system has a 3:1 ratio. So if you have a 70 lb bow, is it safe to say you have 210 lbs pulling on the strings at rest ? More strand count with a high tensile strength, per strand, will be the better string. Right ??


----------



## golfernash

Do you have any pics of solid black with a flo green pin?


----------



## RCR_III

I wanted to post up some recent success that was shot with my Twisted X Strings. Last night was about 40 degrees colder than when I first set up my bow during the summer months and without any re tuning needed I shot a 300/26x Vegas round! How's that for quality!?!


----------



## reezen11

Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnerjustin

Impulse 34 timber wolf grey Solid blue strings


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Hoythunter01 said:


> What is your thoughts on Rhino ?
> I understand Fury is a smaller strand than the BCY X. Tensile strength of Fury compared to Rhino ?
> 
> If I remember right, Fury has a 100 lb +/- tensile strength per strand ? So, more strand count of the Fury means a stronger string. Right ?
> 
> Compare the Fury against the 452X for me. I still use the 452X, I know it fuzzes but I keep the wax makers in business.
> 
> Your typical Hybrid cam system has a 3:1 ratio. So if you have a 70 lb bow, is it safe to say you have 210 lbs pulling on the strings at rest ? More strand count with a high tensile strength, per strand, will be the better string. Right ??


Fury has a tensile strength of approximately 85lbs, Rhino around 130lbs. 20 strands of Rhino works out to 2,600lbs. 28 strands of Fury 2,380. Both are more than strong enough to handle what a bow puts out. I haven't used Rhino myself, I don't see the need to use it since I've had good results with Fury. I'm actually using some BCY 8190f now as well which is the exact same material as Fury. Only reason I'm doing that is in hopes of getting both my main materials to have the same colors. That way if someone wants cables made with bcy x and a string made with 8190F for a speed gain the colors will match perfectly. Absolutely nothing bad to say about Fury/8190F, I still use it for well over half of the sets I build. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Black Friday Sale is going strong! I appreciate all the orders! If you're looking for strings visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use coupon code BF2016 and save yourself 25%









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

sniper10177 said:


> Black Friday Sale is going strong! I appreciate all the orders! If you're looking for strings visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use coupon code BF2016 and save yourself 25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Shane - just sent you a PM. Please take a look when you have a second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Black Friday sale still going 
Biggest sale ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Quality and customer service can be found at twisted x bowstrings 
Questions or comments feel free to contact us 
We welcome all
Feedback as
Well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

reezen11 said:


> Quality and customer service can be found at twisted x bowstrings
> Questions or comments feel free to contact us
> We welcome all
> Feedback as
> Well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that. Shane is about as honest a guy as you will find and builds great strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Seadonist said:


> I second that. Shane is about as honest a guy as you will find and builds great strings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent to hear!
Again we welcome all feedback


----------



## reezen11

Black friday sale ends dec 3rd .dont delay order today .25% off the best strings available .
We at twisted x bowstrings appreciate all the orders and dont forget to post up pics and comments .
We welcome all feedback .
Thanks everyone 
Forrest


----------



## Blackbear74

Order placed. Can't wait to get the new threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

Order placed for two sets on 11/13. Just got the email that they both shipped! So anyone wondering about turnaround time, it's improved immensely! Best strings you can get hands down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773

Ordered myself a Xmas present 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbrochill17

Next set I get from you I'll do more of the serving in green too. Love them though.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

chadbrochill17 said:


> Next set I get from you I'll do more of the serving in green too. Love them though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Awesome rig! I like the green on the bars and strings!


----------



## chadbrochill17

Thanks man, now i just gotta tune it up! Gotta give padgett a call tomorrow for help!


----------



## luciogod

Had to order another set!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Black Friday sale is still going 
25% off all orders !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman340

Awesome


----------



## reezen11

Black Friday sale ends dec 3rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Bump 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

The black friday sale was a huge success !
Thanks everyone for the continued support


----------



## Swamp Monkey

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Pretty sure these are mine. They look great!


----------



## North Park

Got both of mine yesterday and they look awesome, as always! Can't wait to get them on my kids' bows! But they gotta wait til Xmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Awesome Strings !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman340

Got mine in the mail today, and they are absolutely a work of art! I will post pictures of them on my bow this weekend some time! Thank you Shane!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Moparman340 said:


> Got mine in the mail today, and they are absolutely a work of art! I will post pictures of them on my bow this weekend some time! Thank you Shane!


I'm glad you are happy with them! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Up top

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman340

Here is the strings, just need to tune and time the cams. I really like the way it turned out. Thanks Again Shane!


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

Why not speed nocks for Elite Bows? Elite includes them on their winners choice strings.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

bowtechfanatic1 said:


> Why not speed nocks for Elite Bows? Elite includes them on their winners choice strings.


They use Pine Ridge Nitro buttons XL. Basically like the Tpu speed sleeves that we offer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Obsession uses brass nocks. Would the TPU sleeves weight be comparable to say , 4 brass nocks?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

naturalsteel said:


> Obsession uses brass nocks. Would the TPU sleeves weight be comparable to say , 4 brass nocks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Tpu speed sleeves weigh approximately the same as 3 red brass nocks or 4 black brass nocks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Tpu speed sleeves weigh approximately the same as 3 red brass nocks or 4 black brass nocks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thanks Shane !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Shane hasnt been on in a couple days now , hope he isnt tangled up in string material trying to keep up with the orders !
Lol


----------



## reezen11

As of today orders are currently out about 3 weeks 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


And this is why you haven't been posting much lately. Dang that's a lot of string sets! Haha


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> And this is why you haven't been posting much lately. Dang that's a lot of string sets! Haha


Yeah, I'm a little busy 20 hrs of the day. I need help but I'm just not willing to trust anyone to build them to my standards. I'd rather not sleep than send out an inferior product. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Yeah, I'm a little busy 20 hrs of the day. I need help but I'm just not willing to trust anyone to build them to my standards. I'd rather not sleep than send out an inferior product.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yea, I've seen you posting on Instagram at 2 in the morning before. It's a hard decision to make when you need the help on a product that relies on quality and care. Nobody will ever really care about your product the same as you do. We had countless employees in our business while I was growing up and only one of them ever put in the effort to produce a product with the same care as what we would. He ended up buying the business from us when my parents were ready to retire.


----------



## adventurejack

tagged


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate everyone's order! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Can't wait to get my new strings in! These stock strings haven't stoped moving haha half way through a Vegas round and they're out and needing adjustment again.


----------



## Nic870

What does this whole set look like? How much would a set be for a Hoyt Proedge Elite?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Nic870 said:


> What does this whole set look like? How much would a set be for a Hoyt Proedge Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












A pinstripe set will run $99.41 after using the AT10 promo code. That includes speed nocks and shipping 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Nic870 said:


> What does this whole set look like? How much would a set be for a Hoyt Proedge Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This set is fluorescent yellow / electric blue with a fluorescent pink pinstripe. Made with Brownell Fury. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> This set is fluorescent yellow / electric blue with a fluorescent pink pinstripe. Made with Brownell Fury.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Very clean end loops ! Those colors really jump out !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontheline

I have to say I am really impressed with these strings. I wanted San Jose Sharks teal and orange and they came out perfect. A+ for the great product and attention to detail. Already planning my next set.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ontheline said:


> View attachment 5227569
> 
> I have to say I am really impressed with these strings. I wanted San Jose Sharks teal and orange and they came out perfect. A+ for the great product and attention to detail. Already planning my next set.


Thanks for the picture and the kind words. I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

ontheline said:


> View attachment 5227569
> 
> I have to say I am really impressed with these strings. I wanted San Jose Sharks teal and orange and they came out perfect. A+ for the great product and attention to detail. Already planning my next set.


Very sharp looking set 
Glad you like them



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Check this out. Perfection in a photo! 

PC Credit: Twisted X Bowstrings Facebook Page https://www.facebook.com/twistedxbowstrings/


----------



## Larry brown

Just placed my order. Nothing as fancy as the multi colored ones, just some Flo green one Flo green with Flo green serving. Think I got to much Flo green? Ha!! I love me some Flo green. Think it's gonna set the carbon spyder off. May even order me a Green accessory kit for it. You know what they say once you go green.....


----------



## RCR_III

Larry brown said:


> Just placed my order. Nothing as fancy as the multi colored ones, just some Flo green one Flo green with Flo green serving. Think I got to much Flo green? Ha!! I love me some Flo green. Think it's gonna set the carbon spyder off. May even order me a Green accessory kit for it. You know what they say once you go green.....


I'm going this route too. It'll stand out on your black carbon riser!


----------



## naturalsteel

I'll have to find something to go with Last Leaf Smoke with Orange Cams !









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Seen orange and cedar with gold serving that really set off a Obsession once. Unless you want bright! I would go with Flo green ha!


----------



## dnv23

naturalsteel said:


> I'll have to find something to go with Last Leaf Smoke with Orange Cams !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Silver and gold with sunset orange pin stripe.
Silver and tan with flo orange pin stripe.


----------



## naturalsteel

Larry brown said:


> Seen orange and cedar with gold serving that really set off a Obsession once. Unless you want bright! I would go with Flo green ha!


I'll put that on their string builder and see what it looks like ! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

dnv23 said:


> Silver and gold with sunset orange pin stripe.
> Silver and tan with flo orange pin stripe.


That silverand tan sounds great ! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350

Amazing work!.. What is your material recommendation for an Impulse 34? Gonna be ordering a set in Flo Green/Flo Orange w Grey pinstripe.. I would really love a set in Fury, but if X is a far better option for my bow and colors I guess I wouldn't be opposed


----------



## DEdestroyer350

Oh and is there a charcoal pinstripe option? I don't know if the regular grey is gonna be too light


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Oh and is there a charcoal pinstripe option? I don't know if the regular grey is gonna be too light


I would recommend Fury for that bow. The regular gray is dark enough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350

That's great to hear, I should be placing an order in the next couple days


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

DEdestroyer350 said:


> That's great to hear, I should be placing an order in the next couple days


Sounds good! I appreciate your business! If you have any questions you can always message me here or call me at 405-313-5176

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Thank you! I hope you and your family do as well!


----------



## Beekeeper1

*Autumn Obsession*

Can you please tell me what colors these are? I have an Autumn Obsession and think these would look good on it. I am no good with colors but want to order new strings and I like all these colors. If you think of something really good for Autumn lets see it.
Thanks
Jack




Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Beekeeper1 said:


> Can you please tell me what colors these are? I have an Autumn Obsession and think these would look good on it. I am no good with colors but want to order new strings and I like all these colors. If you think of something really good for Autumn lets see it.
> Thanks
> Jack


That is Hunter Green and Black with an Orange pinstripe in Brownell Fury material. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beekeeper1

Thanks....I like it


----------



## jsnole

AT20 code not working.


----------



## reezen11

jsnole said:


> AT20 code not working.


Pretty sure it's at 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsnole

Ohh, I saw the one from last year! LoL. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

Order placed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Yay! That's me! And post #1000 on the thread...

Took a while to get shipped after the Black Friday sale, but I hear they're worth the wait. 

Thanks again Shane, and have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate the orders! Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

See all these strings makes me ready to get mine!!!!


----------



## myang1989

I haven't seen any new pictures of strings recently. Was twisted x closed for the holidays?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

myang1989 said:


> I haven't seen any new pictures of strings recently. Was twisted x closed for the holidays?


Didn't close for the Holidays. Just been too busy building strings to post pics lately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Crazy coincidence, I actually logged onto AT to look at this thread because I hadn't seen it lately. 

Shane does the work of at least 3 haha I see him posting late at night and early in the morning so you know he's building almost 24/7!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> Crazy coincidence, I actually logged onto AT to look at this thread because I hadn't seen it lately.
> 
> Shane does the work of at least 3 haha I see him posting late at night and early in the morning so you know he's building almost 24/7!


Lol! Almost. About to shut down for the night. Have to be back up at 4am to start again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Lol! Almost. About to shut down for the night. Have to be back up at 4am to start again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Holly cow man that's crazy hours lol For sure you are not outworked!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


These never get old. Best loops I've seen.


----------



## luciogod

RCR_III said:


> These never get old. Best loops I've seen.


They are awesome. Love this combo! Might the the colors I choose for my next set.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


That looks like a set coming to me for a customer !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Man I just like the looks of them loops!!!! One reason I ordered from you!!! Can't wait to get mine, not anything special on color but I have a feeling I am gonna order me a back up set too!!! May even get my son a set for his mission!


----------



## Scott99

*colors???*



Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


What colors???


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Scott99 said:


> What colors???


Gray, Sage and Sand (new color) with black pinstripe. Brownell Fury. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Is this light blue and purple?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dnv23 said:


> Is this light blue and purple?


Electric blue and royal blue would give you that look the best. That pic is actually of a yellow and pink loop. I was playing around with a photo editor and liked the color combo. Lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

Which do you recommend for tough hunting use, with casual shooting thru the year.....X or Fury ?? .. and why


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I like Meat said:


> Which do you recommend for tough hunting use, with casual shooting thru the year.....X or Fury ?? .. and why


 A lot of times it depends on the bow and colors you choose. Certain bows work better with BCY X simply because the cam tracks on some bow are narrow and can't handle the extra diameter you get when using 30-32 strands of Fury for cables. Overall I like Brownell Fury/BCY 8190F (both materials are the same) better. It's a little faster and gives a softer feeling shot. Doesn't seem to fuzz as much as the blended materials like bcy X or 452x. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> A lot of times it depends on the bow and colors you choose. Certain bows work better with BCY X simply because the cam tracks on some bow are narrow and can't handle the extra diameter you get when using 30-32 strands of Fury for cables. Overall I like Brownell Fury/BCY 8190F (both materials are the same) better. It's a little faster and gives a softer feeling shot. Doesn't seem to fuzz as much as the blended materials like bcy X or 452x.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


For my '06 Allegiance....its got 60x's on it now, going on 3 years old....heard a lot of good stuff about yours..... I was thinking Fury myself ...I love those end loops.... they look so darn smooth and tight ... are the cables done the same way ?? and as for the center serving, I use regular Goldtip nocks (not the shortys), so no problem there ?? ..


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I like Meat said:


> For my '06 Allegiance....its got 60x's on it now, going on 3 years old....heard a lot of good stuff about yours..... I was thinking Fury myself ...I love those end loops.... they look so darn smooth and tight ... are the cables done the same way ?? and as for the center serving, I use regular Goldtip nocks (not the shortys), so no problem there ?? ..


Which colors are you thinking about using? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

I keep it Simple, Grey/Green (Olive) ....always have for my hunting rigs........ nothing fancy ..........


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I like Meat said:


> I keep it Simple, Grey/Green (Olive) ....always have for my hunting rigs........ nothing fancy ..........


It shouldn't be a problem using Fury in those colors for that bow model. Should work fine. The fluorescent colors are bigger is why I ask about colors. Not all Bowtechs can handle the extra finished diameter with brighter colors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

Thanks..... I'll order in a few weeks ....


----------



## reezen11

Shane's working steady to keep the orders going in a timely fashion without compromising quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojapar

What is the best material to use with a slide type of cable guard like on an Elite or Bear to keep it from wearing and fuzzing up?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

rojapar said:


> What is the best material to use with a slide type of cable guard like on an Elite or Bear to keep it from wearing and fuzzing up?


Bcy X or Fury will both work great as long as the slide itself is good. I know a lot of the Elites were having issues with bad slides and would cause problems. A lot of times aftermarket Teflon slides are a good idea before you put new strings on. I know a lot of people like the Saunders Hyper glide on the Elites. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Bump 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

Got an email that my order is now "processing" does that mean it will ship shortly?


----------



## YtTail#2

Help, I just got a new to me 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element w/RKT cams. It came with a string color combo that is not to my liking. I will shoot them for awhile but they will need to go. 
Two questions,
What are your customers using or what would you suggest for colors to go with Max1 camo?
The bow is a 60# so would like to keep speed up. Used mostly for hunting and 3D. What material/configuration would you recommend?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

bowtechfanatic1 said:


> Got an email that my order is now "processing" does that mean it will ship shortly?


Shipping out tomorrow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

YtTail#2 said:


> Help, I just got a new to me 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element w/RKT cams. It came with a string color combo that is not to my liking. I will shoot them for awhile but they will need to go.
> Two questions,
> What are your customers using or what would you suggest for colors to go with Max1 camo?
> The bow is a 60# so would like to keep speed up. Used mostly for hunting and 3D. What material/configuration would you recommend?












I think these match pretty well. This is Brownell Fury. Left to right the colors are Bronze, Sage and Dark Brown. Sage and Bronze with a dark brown pinstripe would look good or you could use all 3 colors evenly if you're wanting a 3 color set. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

YtTail#2 said:


> Help, I just got a new to me 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element w/RKT cams. It came with a string color combo that is not to my liking. I will shoot them for awhile but they will need to go.
> Two questions,
> What are your customers using or what would you suggest for colors to go with Max1 camo?
> The bow is a 60# so would like to keep speed up. Used mostly for hunting and 3D. What material/configuration would you recommend?












Sage and Dark Brown with Cedar pinstripe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002

Do you have anything close to burnt orange? Thinking of burnt orange/ black or burnt orange/ bronze? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ats002 said:


> Do you have anything close to burnt orange? Thinking of burnt orange/ black or burnt orange/ bronze?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












This is Brownell Fury in what they call bright orange with black and bronze. Looks more like burnt orange to me. Not bright like a fluorescent orange.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ats002 said:


> Do you have anything close to burnt orange? Thinking of burnt orange/ black or burnt orange/ bronze?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Flo. Orange on the right for comparison 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

What string material works best on pse drive cams. What works best on elite cams Not flo colors


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

redman said:


> What string material works best on pse drive cams. What works best on elite cams Not flo colors


Either material will work fine on those bows. I build tons of sets for those bows with both materials and haven't had any problems/complaints. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

Just ordered my 3rd set from Twisted. Very happy thus far with the HTR and Halon X Comp strings. Quality builds. Can't wait to get the Halon X strings!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

kowboy17 said:


> Just ordered my 3rd set from Twisted. Very happy thus far with the HTR and Halon X Comp strings. Quality builds. Can't wait to get the Halon X strings!


I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod

kowboy17 said:


> Just ordered my 3rd set from Twisted. Very happy thus far with the HTR and Halon X Comp strings. Quality builds. Can't wait to get the Halon X strings!


There really are top quality strings!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NY-ARCHER

What colors are these?




Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and use promo code TXB20 and save 20%.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

NY-ARCHER said:


> What colors are these?


Dark brown and black with flo. Green pinstripe. Brownell Fury 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa

What's goin' on Shane? Is there a sale happening I didn't know about?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

archer58 in pa said:


> What's goin' on Shane? Is there a sale happening I didn't know about?


Not running any sales at this time. Just the normal 10% off I offer to AT members with promo code AT10

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Set I installed on a customers xpedition xxentric 7
Tuned with almost zero effort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

I got my shipment email today! Excited to get my strings installed on my new Prevail!


----------



## Larry brown

Can you give me a update on my order, I don't have the number just where I paid through PayPal. May can get the order number off computer if I go through my deleted folder. Somehow my 5 year old deleted all my emails!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Larry brown said:


> Can you give me a update on my order, I don't have the number just where I paid through PayPal. May can get the order number off computer if I go through my deleted folder. Somehow my 5 year old deleted all my emails!


Looks like I'll be building yours tomorrow and shipping Thursday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Looks like I'll be building yours tomorrow and shipping Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Sweet, hopefully I will have Monday or Tuesday and I will have my draw board and have all the peeps I ordered to try and bomar stop so I should have it dialed in by the weekend. I have been patiently waiting and am ready to get em in and show em off. 

Thanks!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Placed an order for my BT-X 31 tonight. Pretty excited to get it all lit up with a Patriotic theme.


----------



## naturalsteel

Back up 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoythunter24

How is order #455 looking?

Thanks again for a great product! I loved the first set you built me so now I am outfitting all my bows with these strings!


----------



## pat454

Placed an order string set for my hoyt nitrum turbo yellow and black pretty excited to install on my bow 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

hoythunter24 said:


> How is order #455 looking?
> 
> Thanks again for a great product! I loved the first set you built me so now I am outfitting all my bows with these strings!


Shipping out today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Not a bad first shot after installing my new strings!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> Not a bad first shot after installing my new strings!


Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

RCR_III said:


> Not a bad first shot after installing my new strings!


Your bench is way to clean


----------



## RCR_III

reezen11 said:


> Your bench is way to clean


Haha man it has to be or I go crazy. Little OCD ;-) 

I have actually stopped mid project to clean up when it's gotten too bad.


----------



## Larry brown

RCR_III said:


> Not a bad first shot after installing my new strings!



Dude how long is your loop. Looks like it's real long, maybe the picture. I had a loop that was long and I kept shortening it but everyone always said man your loop is long ha! 

On a side note strings look sweet. What material did he build em in?


----------



## RCR_III

Larry brown said:


> Dude how long is your loop. Looks like it's real long, maybe the picture. I had a loop that was long and I kept shortening it but everyone always said man your loop is long ha!
> 
> On a side note strings look sweet. What material did he build em in?


It's pretty long compared to others probably. It's 15/16. I had them built in BCYX material. They're bright! Haha


----------



## Larry brown

I got Fury in all green will post up some pics to compare. Like the all green with blue. I started to do blue and green strings but kinda like one color.


----------



## RCR_III

Larry brown said:


> I got Fury in all green will post up some pics to compare. Like the all green with blue. I started to do blue and green strings but kinda like one color.


I'm the same way on strings with wanting just a solid color. It may be my own paranoia, but I feel like it'll be more stable over the long run. 

I got the idea from seeing an archers green bow with blue strings and I liked the two colors together so I flipped them this one. 

It'll be cool to see the color difference between brands.


----------



## Mathewsex11

Nice looking bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

Just put my red and white, with blue pinstripe on my Halon X. If the weather ever settles down so my new-to-me Victory ever shows up, I will be ordering a new flo-green and silver, with black stripe for it. 

Shane, how's the lead time looking?


----------



## reezen11

ChadD. said:


> Just put my red and white, with blue pinstripe on my Halon X. If the weather ever settles down so my new-to-me Victory ever shows up, I will be ordering a new flo-green and silver, with black stripe for it.
> 
> Shane, how's the lead time looking?


I'll speak for shane on this one and say near 3 weeks 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubya D

You make some amazing looking strings. Do you sell on Amazon by chance? I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Dubya D said:


> You make some amazing looking strings. Do you sell on Amazon by chance? I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


Sorry, sure don't! I appreciate the kind words!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

If anyone's wanting to see some more up close views of Shane's strings, here's a video I did with my Hoyt Prevail on the string swap: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZBtAcPPxAg


----------



## OCArcher

Can you post the Fury Flo Purple and Purple spools? Trying to decide between them.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

OCArcher said:


> Can you post the Fury Flo Purple and Purple spools? Trying to decide between them.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I would like to thank all of my loyal customers that have trusted me to build your custom bowstrings over the last few years. Your support and appreciation for the attention to detail I put into my strings means the world to me. I can't thank you enough for helping Twisted X Bowstrings earn a reputation for building some of the best custom bowstrings available. Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStar

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Which blue is this? Looks great.


----------



## Larry brown

Mine are almost here!!! Getting all excited!!! Whoop whoop! Come on USPS be accurate and efficient in delivery!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

SpeedStar said:


> Which blue is this? Looks great.


That's Royal blue 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Larry brown said:


> Mine are almost here!!! Getting all excited!!! Whoop whoop! Come on USPS be accurate and efficient in delivery!


Let's hope they are. Never know with that bunch. Lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Let's hope they are. Never know with that bunch. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



I got faith! Gotta get it tuned up and shooting good so can finish last few weeks of hunting season. Prob gonna order another set soon to keep in my safe for accidents or emergencies!


----------



## jnorris87

I saw that my strings shipped out yesterday. Getting very excited. My old strings are on their last leg. The old Hoyt will be happy to get its first tune up in a while. Thanks Shane.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

jnorris87 said:


> I saw that my strings shipped out yesterday. Getting very excited. My old strings are on their last leg. The old Hoyt will be happy to get its first tune up in a while. Thanks Shane.


Thank you! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


tight


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate the orders!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

I did some nock indexing on my new indoor shafts last night and then decided to shoot a Vegas round at 10 yards. Shane's strings are holding up very well. Super stable and not moving a bit!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

RCR_III said:


> I did some nock indexing on my new indoor shafts last night and then decided to shoot a Vegas round at 10 yards. Shane's strings are holding up very well. Super stable and not moving a bit!
> 
> View attachment 5376721


Excellent! Strings look good on that bow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Excellent! Strings look good on that bow!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thank you! That flo green really pops on it. Thank you for making them.


----------



## Larry brown

View attachment 5378441


Lookie lookie!!! Glad I got a press so I can install them and get to shooting asap!


----------



## reezen11

Larry brown said:


> View attachment 5378441
> 
> 
> Lookie lookie!!! Glad I got a press so I can install them and get to shooting asap!


You won't be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

View attachment 5381025

I did a little work last night. Still gotta finish setting up. With no adjustments came in at 65.2 lbs and real close on timing. Really impressed with quality and string color really pops out on the black bow.


----------



## RCR_III

Larry brown said:


> View attachment 5381025
> 
> I did a little work last night. Still gotta finish setting up. With no adjustments came in at 65.2 lbs and real close on timing. Really impressed with quality and string color really pops out on the black bow.


That looks good with a black bow!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4by4buck

What's your build time at right now?


----------



## Larry brown

RCR_III said:


> That looks good with a black bow!


Thank you sir. I am pleased. This is gonna be a slow process becaus this is my first ground up tune. But I have faith I can get it slapping arrows pretty quick.


----------



## Coug09

4by4buck said:


> What's your build time at right now?


He's usually around 3 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

There are some great looking strings in here! I need to make up my mind on a color set to put on my bow and get a set ordered.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ezmethod

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Those look sweet. These look like the ones I placed an order for through Reezen.


----------



## pat454

Nice and clean 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brizo92

PM sent

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 797truck

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Looking at these only makes me more anxious to receive mine. How close are you to order#473?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

797truck said:


> Looking at these only makes me more anxious to receive mine. How close are you to order#473?


Will be shipping that out tomorrow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 797truck

Awesome thanks.


----------



## Coug09

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Will be shipping that out tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I'm #472 and 476. You can wait to ship them together if you'd like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Does anyone have any pics of some strings with royal blue? I am looking for some ideas but can't make up my mind. I was hoping some of you would have some good looking combos to share.


----------



## RCR_III

05_sprcrw said:


> Does anyone have any pics of some strings with royal blue? I am looking for some ideas but can't make up my mind. I was hoping some of you would have some good looking combos to share.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

AT members enter promo code AT10 and save 10% @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> AT members enter promo code AT10 and save 10% @ www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk





05_sprcrw said:


> Does anyone have any pics of some strings with royal blue? I am looking for some ideas but can't make up my mind. I was hoping some of you would have some good looking combos to share.


This blue and green combo is one of my favorites.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

05_sprcrw said:


> Does anyone have any pics of some strings with royal blue? I am looking for some ideas but can't make up my mind. I was hoping some of you would have some good looking combos to share.







































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

Thinking about flo green and silver, with black pin stripe for my second set. You don't have a picture of that, do you? The simulator does. It do it justice...

Other option is royal blue and silver with black pin...


----------



## YtTail#2

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> What colors are these?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ChadD. said:


> Thinking about flo green and silver, with black pin stripe for my second set. You don't have a picture of that, do you? The simulator does. It do it justice...
> 
> Other option is royal blue and silver with black pin...












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe

RCR_III said:


> This blue and green combo is one of my favorites.


I know this is flo green, but what blue is that? Thinking about going this way with one of my current bows


----------



## RCR_III

Putt4Doe said:


> I know this is flo green, but what blue is that? Thinking about going this way with one of my current bows


Looks like royal blue I believe.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Putt4Doe said:


> I know this is flo green, but what blue is that? Thinking about going this way with one of my current bows


Royal blue 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe

RCR_III said:


> Looks like royal blue I believe.





Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Royal blue
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks guys. Beautiful looking set


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate the orders! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 797truck

Hmmm..... i recognize these. Thanks for posting the pics. Can't wait to get them and dialed in.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys there are some great ideas in here to get the creative juices flowing. I'm kinda torn between orange and blue and flow green a blue. I also thought that all royal blue strings with just a single pin stripe of white with white servings would look pretty good but then would get pretty dirty since its going on a hunting bow.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks guys there are some great ideas in here to get the creative juices flowing. I'm kinda torn between orange and blue and flow green a blue. I also thought that all royal blue strings with just a single pin stripe of white with white servings would look pretty good but then would get pretty dirty since its going on a hunting bow.


White serving is going to turn clear. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ok thanks for the heads up, maybe silver/gray serving would look pretty sharp with that setup.


----------



## burnerjustin

Solid blue


----------



## krammy37

Do you offer custom center serving diameters?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

krammy37 said:


> Do you offer custom center serving diameters?


Absolutely! I have a comments box at the bottom of my order form on my website for customers to enter any special instructions. I always encourage people to either enter a finished serving diameter or arrow nock type/size. That way I know it's right when you get it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

krammy37 said:


> Do you offer custom center serving diameters?


I told him nock size and it is perfection!


----------



## RCR_III

burnerjustin said:


> Solid blue
> 
> View attachment 5427625


Nice set!


----------



## RCR_III

krammy37 said:


> Do you offer custom center serving diameters?


I always give Shane a diameter that I'm wanting and he nails it each time. I check it with my calipers or micrometer when I'm setting them up and it reads out to the one hundredth of what I'm wanting.


----------



## naturalsteel

Nice !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Crap I need Red shrink not black. Those look sic


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

PM sent


----------



## Brizo92

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Those wouldn't happen to be mine would they?

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1959

Looks like order 546 will be a bit.
Anxiously waiting.

Nick


----------



## progolferv1

Any idea when 511 will ship?

thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

progolferv1 said:


> Any idea when 511 will ship?
> 
> thanks


Ships tomorrow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Username84

Nice


----------



## Username84

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Can you make a bow string and cables for Ravin R9 crossbow


----------



## Username84

Can you make a string and cables for Ravin R9 CROSSBOW

NICE STRINGS


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Username84 said:


> Can you make a string and cables for Ravin R9 CROSSBOW
> 
> NICE STRINGS


Sent you a pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

Forgot to put nock info in my order #591. I'm using Axis arrows, so I assume I have X nicks, or equivalent.


----------



## Lowtide

Nice stuff! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimm33

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


That's mine there I'm assuming. They look awesome should be receiving them in the mail either today or Monday. awesome job! Can't wait to put them on thanks!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Those are going to look great on my bow.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

IN_Varmntr said:


> Those are going to look great on my bow.


Yep those look great. The pin stripe has really grown on me, but I'm too stupid to be able to seperate for peep install


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Shooting peepless takes care of that.


----------



## tunahunter

Works of art twisted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

R0CKETMAN said:


> Yep those look great. The pin stripe has really grown on me, but I'm too stupid to be able to seperate for peep install


They come with a piece of serving in the middle so you don't have to separate anything.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Got my new set on today. Definitely an upgrade from the stockers.


----------



## DEdestroyer350

Curious what the current turn around time is?


----------



## InsaneCPX

Any idea when order #545 will ship? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Curious what the current turn around time is?


Placed my order 1-10-17 and it was delievered yesterday, 2-6-17. I was order #514.


----------



## JCoulas

Order 521 was shipped today if that helps


----------



## pat454

522 shipping today too thumbs up Shane 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

IN_Varmntr said:


> Got my new set on today. Definitely an upgrade from the stockers.
> 
> View attachment 5492481


Nice! I like this color combo on here. Never seen anything like this before.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Thanks Robert! I'll have to take a few pics with my DSLR since the ones from my iPhone really don't do the strings justice. Wanted to display our colors but not overdo it. I think it works.


----------



## RCR_III

IN_Varmntr said:


> Thanks Robert! I'll have to take a few pics with my DSLR since the ones from my iPhone really don't do the strings justice. Wanted to display our colors but not overdo it. I think it works.


I'd say you did a good job tying it all together for sure. With the drop away cord and wrist sling.


----------



## blance7

Yeah, I am really wishing I would have ordered Twisted X's These strings and cables look immaculate. The 60X strings I had ordered were all Flo orange and parts of the servings look dirty..


----------



## Nick1959

So.... how close to order 546?

Nick


----------



## naturalsteel

TTT

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsayre

Ive got twisted x on 2 of my bows and I picked up another used bow. So I will be ordering new twisted x strings for it soon. Ive had nothing but success with them put them on, set timing,draw etc. and your done. No creep no rotation no problems ! My target bow is coming up on its 3rd year for the set it has. Thousands of shots and they look awsum and perform awsum as well. Thank you shane.


----------



## pat454

I just receive my order and wow Shane build awesome quality strings thanks 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JCoulas

The wife called and told me I got mine today. Will post pics when I get them installed.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lethalshot

What order # were you?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Any idea when order#562 will ship?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> Any idea when order#562 will ship?


Should have those Friday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> Any idea when order#562 will ship?


Should have those shipped Friday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Should have those Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks


----------



## sightpin

Shane, What flavor is that string in post #1154?:tongue:


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

sightpin said:


> Shane, What flavor is that string in post #1154?:tongue:


Electric red and flo. Purple with flo. Green pinstripe. BCY X 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoulas

Installed my twisted x fury set on my evolve tonight. Specs and cam sync were dead on with no further twisting needed to the cables. After about 15 shots the string just needed a half twist to re-align the peep sight. Great threads probably the best made set I have purchased so far. Great work And thank you.


----------



## North Park

JCoulas said:


> Installed my twisted x fury set on my evolve tonight. Specs and cam sync were dead on with no further twisting needed to the cables. After about 15 shots the string just needed a half twist to re-align the peep sight. Great threads probably the best made set I have purchased so far. Great work And thank you.


Those look great on that bow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

JCoulas said:


> Installed my twisted x fury set on my evolve tonight. Specs and cam sync were dead on with no further twisting needed to the cables. After about 15 shots the string just needed a half twist to re-align the peep sight. Great threads probably the best made set I have purchased so far. Great work And thank you.


Looks good! I appreciate your business! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good looking threads still need to make up my mind and get a set coming.


----------



## JCoulas

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> JCoulas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my twisted x fury set on my evolve tonight. Specs and cam sync were dead on with no further twisting needed to the cables. After about 15 shots the string just needed a half twist to re-align the peep sight. Great threads probably the best made set I have purchased so far. Great work And thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! I appreciate your business!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Will probably order a spare string in BCY mercury in a couple weeks


----------



## Ryjax

Hey Shane - how are we looking on order #548?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Ryjax said:


> Hey Shane - how are we looking on order #548?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About to take a dinner break then I'll be starting those. Will be shipping tomorrow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> About to take a dinner break then I'll be starting those. Will be shipping tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Always a pleasure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimm33

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Electric red and flo. Purple with flo. Green pinstripe. BCY X
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Isn't electric red fury?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Grimm33 said:


> Isn't electric red fury?


Electric red is Bcy. I think Brownell calls theirs fluorescent red. I just call both electric red. BCY electric red is brighter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

It's Fury, Shane is burning the midnight oil making the best strings around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Love this combo. Outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Awesome strings as usual !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

What order number are you up to? From our chat a couple weeks ago, I assume I'm still nearly a week out for #591...

My last set was worth the wait. Just getting excited to get this new bow dialed in!


----------



## progolferv1

Got the new threads on the bow. Awesome product as always


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

ChadD. said:


> What order number are you up to? From our chat a couple weeks ago, I assume I'm still nearly a week out for #591...
> 
> My last set was worth the wait. Just getting excited to get this new bow dialed in!


I'll check on that here in just a bit. I'll be starting the night shift again in a few hours.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

progolferv1 said:


> Got the new threads on the bow. Awesome product as always


Looks good! Thanks for the pics! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Got a few colors in today in the new Bcy Mercury. Hopefully they get the rest of the colors out to me shortly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

I hope so too, considering that is what I ordered for the Ally .... green/silver ?? :wink:


----------



## Ryjax

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Got a few colors in today in the new Bcy Mercury. Hopefully they get the rest of the colors out to me shortly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this material. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bcy Mercury.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod

Just installed my new set on my Perfexion. Man they are awesome and they fit perfect!
Thanks Shane!




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Shane have you ever sold t shirts or hats? I would like to have something with your logo on it, nothing fancy just to do some advertising for ya. I have put about 1000 arrows through my CS34 and specs are dead on, no string stretch, creep or peep rotation. Fury is holding up well with no fuzz from me having a beard rubbing against it(has happened with stock string) and the color just pops out. 
I am going to shoot the new bow I got with the threads I have on it cause they are new but may try the mercury on it if you find it as reliable as other materials.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Larry brown said:


> Shane have you ever sold t shirts or hats? I would like to have something with your logo on it, nothing fancy just to do some advertising for ya. I have put about 1000 arrows through my CS34 and specs are dead on, no string stretch, creep or peep rotation. Fury is holding up well with no fuzz from me having a beard rubbing against it(has happened with stock string) and the color just pops out.
> I am going to shoot the new bow I got with the threads I have on it cause they are new but may try the mercury on it if you find it as reliable as other materials.


I'm currently working on a new logo/design for hats and shirts. Hope to have those in the website very soon. 

Glad to hear the strings are holding up well. I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> I'm currently working on a new logo/design for hats and shirts. Hope to have those in the website very soon.
> 
> Glad to hear the strings are holding up well. I appreciate your business!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Awesome I will be ordering when you get done. 
Shoot me a pm when you get a chance on what a string set for a mission craze would be in the new mercury material. 
Son wants to change colors on his.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCH

Shane just wondering what order number your on now?


----------



## jhands77

So want my strings to get here! Good things take time though!!! Worth the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

yep, waiting on my Mercury's ....good things come to those who have patience ...... bow is broke down, relubed/greased/cleaned and just waiting for the threads ...


----------



## jhands77

I like Meat said:


> yep, waiting on my Mercury's ....good things come to those who have patience ...... bow is broke down, relubed/greased/cleaned and just waiting for the threads ...


I went with the Mercury also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

Received my new strings today. Order 591 complete. Thanks Shane! They look fantastic. Gotta get them on the new Victory and put them to work now.


----------



## RCR_III

luciogod said:


> Just installed my new set on my Perfexion. Man they are awesome and they fit perfect!
> Thanks Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This is a nice looking set up! I like that riser.


----------



## I like Meat

it will be 3 weeks Tuesday ... getting antsy .... :wink:


----------



## Nevanevan

Placed my first order for new threads on My Carbon Spyder 34 today. Can't wait to do my first string install with these. Shane was very patient with my questions on the phone and, he ships to CANADA, yay!!!

Thanks in advance:teeth::teeth:


----------



## rmscustom

My sets shipped today. I know they're well worth the wait!


----------



## JCoulas

rmscustom said:


> My sets shipped today. I know they're well worth the wait!


Yes they are. Amazing quality strings. My peep hasn't moved one bit or my cam sync since setup. And I probably have over 800 shots so far with them on. Still look as good as the day I installed them.


----------



## bownero

Ordered a set for my Hoyt Defiant 34. Order #666. Something says I'll be shooting the He!! out of them! lol.. Can't wait!


----------



## ridgehunter70

Good looking strings. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

New strings came today. Put them on, threw the bow in the draw board and timing was perfect. ZERO twists required. Perfection as always Shane.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Mine came today as well. They look sharp.


----------



## Clocked92

I know I'll get flamed for this, but I can't decide between BCY X and Fury. Can someone give me the quick benefits of both or which one would be best for a hunting bow? Thanks!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Clocked92 said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this, but I can't decide between BCY X and Fury. Can someone give me the quick benefits of both or which one would be best for a hunting bow? Thanks!


Fury looks better when doing multiple colors or pinstripes. It doesn't fuzz with age. Most people see a slight speed increase with fury as well. Fury is also a smaller diameter so you get more strands per string bundle (I think about 32 strands of fury compared to 24 with BCY). Don't quote me on the exact numbers of the strands per string but I know fury has more. Either one isn't a wrong choice, just think fury is a little better. Shane has built me a few sets of fury threads and I'll never go elsewhere for strings in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Clocked92 said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this, but I can't decide between BCY X and Fury. Can someone give me the quick benefits of both or which one would be best for a hunting bow? Thanks!


I'm actually closing out the Fury material. It is being replaced with BCY Mercury. Had hoped to have it up on the website by now but ran into some issues. Mercury is a higher grade of dyneema than Fury with an even smaller strand size. Absolutely nothing wrong with Fury but I just don't see the need to keep it when I have an option to carry a higher grade of material. Mercury, Fury, and Bcy X are all great materials. A lot of times my recommendation depends on the bow model and color choices. Mercury is pretty much going to work with any bow model. 32 strands of Mercury is equal to 24 strands of bcy X in finished bundle diameter. More strands is always better when possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

Just got my Mercury set in for the ALLY ..... it looks really good, now to get the time to put 'em on the Bow......Thanks ...


----------



## myang1989

I'm loving my set of Twisted X Fury strings! The strings are excellent and Shane's customer service is top notch. Next time I order, I will have to give the BCY Mercury a try...


----------



## Hoythunter01

#694 has been placed. 

Can't wait to try the new Mercury.


----------



## eholguin13

Many post here with new sets just installed. I just wanted to show others what a set looks like after about 1000 shots, being in the rain, dust and heat.

View attachment 5704313

View attachment 5704321


----------



## drk9988

Mercury is on the site! #705 is in!


----------



## Mboswell17

Any update on the last order number that shipped out?


----------



## busanga

anybody used mercury on the Bowtech BTX. it uses BCY 452X Strings are 20 and cables are 22 as standard

BTX is very finicky with string diameter in its narrow tracks am trying to get to same diameter as standard string/cables

want all black strings with blue servings (match blue on my hamskea rest)


----------



## jhands77

My new set of mercury is on the way!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Great looking strings! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## I like Meat

now have about 200 shots into mine... they havnt budged.... all looks good ...


----------



## Whaack

Just placed an order for Mercury strings for my Halon 32. This will be my 3rd set by Shane. The strings are AWESOME!


----------



## jhands77

Loving the mercury material! Looks great and even more impressive is the fact I swapped the strings set nock point same as before and my tune was still dead on. Excellent job Shane, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikarus189

What are you guys experiencing for wait times? I don't want to bug Shane, but I am getting kind of antsy. It's been over a month now for me.


----------



## Larry brown

Took about a month for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

I got mine at the end of 3 weeks, going into 4 weeks.... he's swamped he said .... btw, now 250 shots into mine, all is well ....


----------



## Larry brown

I think he is always swamped. I feel the wait is worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77

Definitely worth the wait! Great threads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCH

I ordered mine Feb. 24th and still waiting, but it's all good for me I'm in no hurry.


----------



## dnv23

I ordered a set but I knew it would be at least 3 weeks. Take your time Shane, I would rather wait for the best than have it rushed and half azzed.


----------



## Whaack

Back in the day it was about 1.5-2 weeks. I'm in no hurry right now though.


----------



## drk9988

I say worth the the wait too! How he serves up to the yoke loops the different colors and burns every single tag end it's just the little things but it sets him apart for me!


----------



## myang1989

Are there any sales codes going on now?


----------



## dnv23

myang1989 said:


> are there any sales codes going on now?


AT10 will get you 10% off.


----------



## drk9988

dnv23 said:


> AT10 will get you 10% off.


I think that code is turned off right now at least it was last week. Just buy it's still worth it!


----------



## bownero

I talked to Shane a couple weeks ago! He has been swamped with orders. It has been over 3 weeks of a wait so far. Hoping to see my set in the mail soon. I'm sure it's worth the wait!


----------



## keyman

He is swamped with orders and wait time is a little longer than it used to be because he builds the best strings on the market. He still makes sure each set is perfect before it goes out. He doesn't do shortcuts just to reduce building times. I personally would rather wait an extra few days and know they are top of the line.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Maybe he will chime in and let us know what order number he is on.


----------



## Mboswell17

My order is #661 and status changed to processing on Friday if that helps some of you


----------



## Nevanevan

My order #677 just went to fulfilled. Can't wait for the new threads. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bownero

Received an email today that my order #666 is in Processing.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Do you always get an email?


----------



## Hoythunter01

Getting closer then. I'm #694


----------



## bownero

eskimoohunt said:


> Do you always get an email?


 I'm assuming I will get another notification once the string is done and being sent.


----------



## ikarus189

Dang! That's a nice looking set of strings! I like the Mercury.


----------



## Charina

bownero said:


> I'm assuming I will get another notification once the string is done and being sent.


Yes, you do get notification as soon as shipping label is created. #635 arrived Monday, installed last night.


----------



## dnv23

Charina said:


> Yes, you do get notification as soon as shipping label is created. #635 arrived Monday, installed last night.


Let's see them!


----------



## mosh22

I believe these are mine. Just got my ship notice and saw these pop up on instagram not long ago. My colors..


----------



## g_whitcomb

mosh22 said:


> I believe these are mine. Just got my ship notice and saw these pop up on instagram not long ago. My colors..


Nice.
My order 675 shipped today.


----------



## bownero

Just received a notification that my order #666 has been completed and shipped! Can't wait to get them installed!


----------



## mattdanner

Received order 650 yesterday. They look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevellenut

I'm order #806.... waiting patiently....


----------



## rmscustom

My last order was #815. Don't mind waiting when I know they'll be right.


----------



## chevellenut

My serving just took a crap..... now I'm impatiently waiting..... lol. Please, please hurry!!!!


----------



## g_whitcomb

#675 arrived 2 days early. Absolutely pleased in every way. I am so glad that I tried Twisted X. If you ordered ,just be patient because it is worth the wait. ATA is spot on with only 1 twist in a the buss cable. Cams are perfect and breaking them in at 20yds and even without a peep it's shooting great.


----------



## Larry brown

Whitetaildeception said:


> #675 arrived 2 days early. Absolutely pleased in every way. I am so glad that I tried Twisted X. If you ordered ,just be patient because it is worth the wait. ATA is spot on with only 1 twist in a the buss cable. Cams are perfect and breaking them in at 20yds and even without a peep it's shooting great.


That Flo orange? I think mine is sunset. Yours looks good bit brighter than mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

Larry brown said:


> That Flo orange? I think mine is sunset. Yours looks good bit brighter than mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh buddy, they are so Flo I can hear them humming in the dark [emoji41]


----------



## Larry brown

It blinded me when I saw the pic is the reason I asked!!! Ha! Looks good. I am unsure if I wanna go with Flo or not. Mine is a little more subtle I guess you can say ha! I do wanna get the orange accesories though. Nice looking bow for sure.


----------



## g_whitcomb

Larry brown said:


> It blinded me when I saw the pic is the reason I asked!!! Ha! Looks good. I am unsure if I wanna go with Flo or not. Mine is a little more subtle I guess you can say ha! I do wanna get the orange accesories though. Nice looking bow for sure.


Either way you're going to love them if they are Twisted X. 
I love that Nitrum Turbo even more now [emoji7]
Thanks[emoji106]


----------



## bownero

Received my order #666. Bow is at the shop ready to get them installed! They strings look awesome! Very clean work! Will post pics when it's done! Thanks Shane and Twisted X!


----------



## Mboswell17

Absolutely love the strings Shane! A huge difference from my others that were on. Thanks again! Willing be placing an order soon for my Halon 6


----------



## mattdanner

Here's pictures from order 650. Couldn't be happier! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate everyone's business and patience. Hopefully by this time next week I'll be caught up on orders. Would also like to note that order numbers 723-789 don't exist due to due to some adjustments on the website so if your order number is 790 or higher I'll be starting on those in the next couple of days. Thanks again! 

Best regards,

Shane Teel 
Twisted X Bowstrings









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoythunter01

Of those set above......which ones are the Mercury material ?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Hoythunter01 said:


> Of those set above......which ones are the Mercury material ?


These are all Mercury









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoythunter01

Those look Awesome !!

I have order 694

Nothing special...Black with Sunset end servings. (I believe) I'm getting old and can't remember stuff.

I have Orange strings on the bow now. Too loud !

I did the RKT cam swap on a Black Anodize Alphamax 35.


----------



## burnerjustin

New mercury


----------



## chevellenut

"I appreciate everyone's business and patience. Hopefully by this time next week I'll be caught up on orders. Would also like to note that order numbers 723-789 don't exist due to due to some adjustments on the website so if your order number is 790 or higher I'll be starting on those in the next couple of days. Thanks again! 

Best regards,

Shane Teel "


this is music to my ears!!!!!! thank you for the update Shane!!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

burnerjustin said:


> New mercury
> View attachment 5808409


Looks good. I appreciate your business.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx

mattdanner said:


> Here's pictures from order 650. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those speed nocks look very similar to the original ones on the hoyt factory strings. are they same to spec as the factory ones and Shane will do that for you?


----------



## myang1989

xFREDx said:


> Those speed nocks look very similar to the original ones on the hoyt factory strings. are they same to spec as the factory ones and Shane will do that for you?


You can get TPU speed sleeves or speed nocks for $10 on their website. They will only use speed nocks if the original factory strings come wth them because they build the strings to original factory spec.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## db102550

Order #663 already hard at work.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

db102550 said:


> View attachment 5809689
> 
> 
> Order #663 already hard at work.


Looks good! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bcy Mercury 
Sunset orange/white with black pinstripe









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bownero

Got my Twisted X strings on and I'm absolutely pleased on how well they tuned and the draw is super smooth too. I actually bumped my draw weight 7 lbs. The specs were right on! Thanks Shane for making a quality string! Highly recommend!


----------



## greatlakes2

Great Stirngs


----------



## eskimoohunt

I got an email saying my order was processing last week,
How long will it usually take after that to come? Order 721


----------



## dnv23

eskimoohunt said:


> I got an email saying my order was processing last week,
> How long will it usually take after that to come? Order 721


I got that same message a week ago and haven't received mine yet. I am order 704. Shane must be extremely busy.


----------



## glass3222

I'm #703, just got email that my set is shipping today.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Agh. That sucks. Thought I'd be getting them this week


----------



## cp25od

I emailed Shane today asking for an update and he said he may get to building my strings this evening and serve them tomorrow. I'm order 799. I'm sure he's super busy but he's great at replying to emails. I can wait to get them!


----------



## eskimoohunt

Yes Thanks..... Mine will be shipping today or tomorrow. This will be my second set. I dont mind the wait based on what my first set for my Prodigy looked like. Cant wait to get these on my Halon X


----------



## luciogod

As always..Top notch and spot on! 

Well worth the wait guys!

Thanks Shane!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

What order # are you on now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

myang1989 said:


> What order # are you on now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw that my order is being processed. I'm order #816!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Should have orders up through #832 shipped out tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate everyone's support!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Working on a new logo and decals. Pics of possible decals. Let me know what you think. Been waiting on the new logo before I make up hats and shirts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

luciogod said:


> As always..Top notch and spot on!
> 
> Well worth the wait guys!
> 
> Thanks Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That is one sweet looking rig right there


----------



## g_whitcomb

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Working on a new logo and decals. Pics of possible decals. Let me know what you think. Been waiting on the new logo before I make up hats and shirts.


No offense but I really like the look of the old logo better. Maybe it's the text or the bright target colors??


----------



## dnv23

Just wanted to say thanks for the strings you made for my Xpedition Denali. These strings are an absolute work of art and made an already great bow even better. Pics coming soon. Thank you Shane, I appreciate all the fine detail that went into making your strings the best I have ever used or seen.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dnv23 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the strings you made for my Xpedition Denali. These strings are an absolute work of art and made an already great bow even better. Pics coming soon. Thank you Shane, I appreciate all the fine detail that went into making your strings the best I have ever used or seen.


Thank you for the kind words! I'm glad you are happy with the strings and I appreciate your business! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Loving the Bcy Mercury! 
Order yours now at www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

A couple of us builders had requested a darker gray from Bcy and they delivered. The new Gunmetal color (center) is here and will be up on our website next week. First run was a little closer to the silver so they darkened it up a bit more.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Nice! Is that gunmetal Mercury?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dnv23 said:


> Nice! Is that gunmetal Mercury?


That is a spool of Mercury.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

A few sample pics using the new Bcy Gunmetal Gray color.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bcy Mercury. 
Silver/ Black with electric blue pinstripe









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Working on a new logo and decals. Pics of possible decals. Let me know what you think. Been waiting on the new logo before I make up hats and shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I like the top one except add the white outline around the X and take out the grey on the inside of the end loops
Or make the X out of bow string with the end loops making the little point out on the X.


----------



## Chistavocat

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Bcy Mercury.
> Silver/ Black with electric blue pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Order #819? Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burls

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> A couple of us builders had requested a darker gray from Bcy and they delivered. The new Gunmetal color (center) is here and will be up on our website next week. First run was a little closer to the silver so they darkened it up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Do you have a picture of a set that is gun metal/black with white pin stripe....or.....gun metal/white with black pin stripe??

Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

burls said:


> Do you have a picture of a set that is gun metal/black with white pin stripe....or.....gun metal/white with black pin stripe??
> 
> Thanks


I'll get a sample twisted up shortly and post pics.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

All I can say is maaaaan you got mad skills!!! Those are almost too pretty to shoot. When I need new threads for my Hemorrhage this is where I'm coming.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

cruizerjoy said:


> All I can say is maaaaan you got mad skills!!! Those are almost too pretty to shoot. When I need new threads for my Hemorrhage this is where I'm coming.


Be glad to have your business. Thanks for the kind words!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Loop time!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech3dhunter

Dude, your loops are SO clean.!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> A few sample pics using the new Bcy Gunmetal Gray color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am not seeing Gunmetal on the BCY Mercury drop down options.

http://www.twistedxbowstrings.com/s...-2-Buss-Y-Cables/p/81717251/category=22928010



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Planner said:


> I am not seeing Gunmetal on the BCY Mercury drop down options.
> 
> http://www.twistedxbowstrings.com/s...-2-Buss-Y-Cables/p/81717251/category=22928010
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It won't be added to the website for a few days. Just got the color yesterday so I'll get it over to my website guy in the morning. You can order it now. Just choose silver and leave a message in the comments box at the bottom of the order form that you want gunmetal in place of silver. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

A couple of more ideas for decals and other merchandise.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> It won't be added to the website for a few days. Just got the color yesterday so I'll get it over to my website guy in the morning. You can order it now. Just choose silver and leave a message in the comments box at the bottom of the order form that you want gunmetal in place of silver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No worries. Will be a few days before my new bow arrives. It has a Kryptek Typhon riser so I'm thinking this Gunmetal and Silver with a Flo Orange Pin would be a good combo. Slightly different than black but enough similarity to look good with pattern on the riser.

That being said - haven't fully decided yet. A couple of options (all include orange, I'm ready to move away from Flo green)

Gunmetal - Black - Flo Orange Pin 

Black - Silver - Flo Orange Pin

Gunmetal - Flo Orange - Black Pin


----------



## g_whitcomb

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> A couple of more ideas for decals and other merchandise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm liking the white one


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Whitetaildeception said:


> I'm liking the white one


That's the direction I'm leaning towards as well. Have another guy working on something. We'll see what he can come up with. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> That's the direction I'm leaning towards as well. Have another guy working on something. We'll see what he can come up with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Maybe something like " Home of the Best End Loops in the Business " lol


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Whitetaildeception said:


> Maybe something like " Home of the Best End Loops in the Business " lol


There ya go! Lol!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> A couple of more ideas for decals and other merchandise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Really like the bottom logo, it looks nice and clean just like your strings.


----------



## 944storm

dnv23 said:


> Really like the bottom logo, it looks nice and clean just like your strings.


I second this vote! Nice and clean, nothing to distract a potential client from what you do and it POPS! 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chistavocat

X3 on the bottom logo. If your original logo is like the banner on your website I would keep that one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

The bottom logo is the best of the ones you posted and it's not even close. Nice work. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Changed it up a bit. Probably going to go with one of these. Looking for something that shows up well on smaller decals as well as hats and shirts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mboswell17

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Changed it up a bit. Probably going to go with one of these. Looking for something that shows up well on smaller decals as well as hats and shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Can't decide on color. Gray background will be used though. Colors pop on that gray.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Can't decide on color. Gray background will be used though. Colors pop on that gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Red/black is a winner in my book! Throw a white pinstripe in there and you'll get my string setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Can't decide on color. Gray background will be used though. Colors pop on that gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Looks great!


----------



## Larry brown

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Can't decide on color. Gray background will be used though. Colors pop on that gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like the green and blue I just have this thing against red and black together. No clue why! Course owning a Hoyt all apparel just about has red black and white so go figure ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Can't decide on color. Gray background will be used though. Colors pop on that gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Both look good! Think I prefer the green

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588

I am a green fan as well I would swap that blue with black and you have me sold on design 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Green and blue seem to stand out and get more attention to the eye. It could also just be my bias towards green and blue haha


----------



## dnv23

I like the red, looks more professional to me.


----------



## Coug09

I like the white background myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTILLER

I think the green and blue pop more on the gray background, at least to my eye.


----------



## Mboswell17

If you are looking to print this on hats and shirts make sure you are not choosing the logo just based on the background color as you will be printing it most likely on all colors of hat, shirts and apparel.


----------



## BlindBuck

I'll take a whirl at this as I've designed a few.

A logo to me is key and one must think how that logo will appear on multitude of formats. From invoices, letterhead, merchandise, banners, websites etc....the list is long.

Personally I think the logos presented look pretty good.

I think if I was designing it I would try a large X with Twisted running in front of it through the middle, with word bowstrings smaller and under the bottom of the X.

The X wouldn't just be a standard X. I think multiple shapes (maybe just two) with depth and boarder to make the X. Like maybe looking at it like to Vs one of each color but with different dimensions.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Green and Blue is my favorite. Really pops with the gray background 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Electric blue/ Flo. Pink under clear serving.
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

Got my new Mercury threads installed today and started shooting them in. So far so good! They are absolutely beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com

Bcy Mercury and Bcy X available.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chistavocat

Just wanted to say thank you Shane for the time spent on the phone and the beautiful set of strings! I finally got some time to get them on and tuned. Couldn't be happier! First pic is my Bowtech BT-X with Shane's silver/black/electric blue pin strings and second pic is fletched and bare shaft at 20yds after a couple small tweaks at the yokes. The set is spot on. Thanks again! Chris



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Chistavocat said:


> Just wanted to say thank you Shane for the time spent on the phone and the beautiful set of strings! I finally got some time to get them on and tuned. Couldn't be happier! First pic is my Bowtech BT-X with Shane's silver/black/electric blue pin strings and second pic is fletched and bare shaft at 20yds after a couple small tweaks at the yokes. The set is spot on. Thanks again! Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! I appreciate your business! Thanks for the pics and the update. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I want to thank everyone for your business. I really appreciate the opportunity to build your custom strings. It looks like by the middle of next week I'll be caught up on orders, finally!I appreciate all of your support in helping Twisted X Bowstrings grow.

Sincerely,

Shane Teel 
Twisted X Bowstrings 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> I want to thank everyone for your business. I really appreciate the opportunity to build your custom strings. It looks like by the middle of next week I'll be caught up on orders, finally!I appreciate all of your support in helping Twisted X Bowstrings grow.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Shane Teel
> Twisted X Bowstrings
> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's perfect timing because I just got in a new Prevail that'll need some strings.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Don't settle for average! Order your custom bowstrings at www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mboswell17

Want to say Thank you again to Shane for the great strings and amazing customer service! I ended up switching from a Halon to a Halon 32 right before Shane started making my strings and Shane was more than happy to make the change and answer all my questions. I am sure I bugged him a little bit with my texts and color/bow changes but Shane was adamant it was no problem and that he was always happy to help even with how busy he is. This guy builds great strings and if your looking for a new set you will regret buying them anywhere else than from Twisted X. The quality is outstanding. Thanks again Shane


----------



## g_whitcomb

So I have an idea. In your spare time [emoji23][emoji23] you can make some of those sweet end loops and get them encased in clear plastic with your new logo on the back and presto you now have a $50 keychain [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Nevanevan

Love my new twisted x bowstrings. They shoot great and look awesome. Tuned bareshaft without any headache, pictures are at 23 yards in my backyard. Onto the pictures 😁









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Best strings money can buy!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Gunmetal Gray with black serving. Bcy Mercury www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Flo. Yellow/ Electric blue with Flo. Purple pinstripe
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Liking the gun metal. Like all the other crazy combos you post on here to. Sending another order shortly. Any active discount codes? Pm me if you'd like


----------



## Jfk742

Just picked up a set for my franken Hoyt podium. All measurements were right on, they settled in super quick and have been the best serving job I've seen on a set of strings. Even got a call with a concern of his about my build and was able to figure it out over the phone. CS and product are top notch!

John


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Jfk742 said:


> Just picked up a set for my franken Hoyt podium. All measurements were right on, they settled in super quick and have been the best serving job I've seen on a set of strings. Even got a call with a concern of his about my build and was able to figure it out over the phone. CS and product are top notch!
> 
> John


Good to hear. I appreciate your business! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar

I just traded for a bow with your strings on it they look awesome! Question what wax do you recommend for your strings there in Fury if that makes a difference?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

griffwar said:


> I just traded for a bow with your strings on it they look awesome! Question what wax do you recommend for your strings there in Fury if that makes a difference?


I like Bcy X-Wax and Bohning Tex-Tite


----------



## dcopher

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What color combo is this? Is that regular green or Kiwi? Pretty much the exact combo I am looking for, except maybe gunmetal instead of silver/gray.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dcopher said:


> What color combo is this? Is that regular green or Kiwi? Pretty much the exact combo I am looking for, except maybe gunmetal instead of silver/gray.


That's kiwi

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx

Just received the all black strings and cables for the Hoyt Double XL, can't wait to get these on and shooting. Thanks for making awesome strings.


----------



## dcopher

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> That's kiwi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you. Any AT discounts going now?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dcopher said:


> Thank you. Any AT discounts going now?


Don't have any active discount codes at this time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

xFREDx said:


> Just received the all black strings and cables for the Hoyt Double XL, can't wait to get these on and shooting. Thanks for making awesome strings.


Thank You! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dcopher said:


> Thank you. Any AT discounts going now?


The Gunmetal Gray still isn't up on the website yet. I'm tying to get an old of my website guy to find out why that hasn't been taken care of. You can still order it. Just order silver and leave a message in the comments box that you want gunmetal in place of silver. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## upstart

Can you build a string and cables for the PSE Evolve 35?


----------



## dcopher

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> The Gunmetal Gray still isn't up on the website yet. I'm tying to get an old of my website guy to find out why that hasn't been taken care of. You can still order it. Just order silver and leave a message in the comments box that you want gunmetal in place of silver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Order sent in. Waffled back and forth on the pinstripe and serving color. Let me know if you think they won't look good, I trust your opinion more than the website colors.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

upstart said:


> Can you build a string and cables for the PSE Evolve 35?


Absolutely! Those are available under the 5 piece set category on my website. If you have any questions feel free to call. 405-313-5176

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate the orders!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OklahomaArcher

I just ordered some yesterday (through H&H). I can't wait. They're tan/flo green with a black pinstripe. Can't wait so see them on the bow.


----------



## lamby66

Set you a PM about an order.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavytines

Just wondering if you had the new mercury material yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Heavytines said:


> Just wondering if you had the new mercury material yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure do. Been using it for awhile now. Very good material. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III

For anyone looking at these awesome strings, Shane has donated a full set for me to give away to a lucky winner! Details are in my newest video here: 

https://youtu.be/3N8KdOY_bDU


----------



## RCR_III

If you haven't already seen Episode 2 here is the link to find out who won the String Set!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSBZWaw2unE


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! Hope everyone had a good weekend. 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSong

As always, Shane does great work. These are 100% pure Dynema 34 strand and they shoot incredible. No Creep, No Stretching after 200 shots and right on the money. Not to mention great serving job!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate everyone's orders! 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcopher

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> I appreciate everyone's orders!
> www.twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hard to tell, but I think I might see mine in there.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dcopher said:


> Hard to tell, but I think I might see mine in there.












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcopher

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice. That will go well with my OD Green riser. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bcy Mercury in Gunmetal/Black with Silver pinstripe. 

Hunting season will be here before you know it. Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and upgrade your strings before the pre-season rush starts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Bcy Mercury in Gunmetal/Black with Silver pinstripe.
> 
> Hunting season will be here before you know it. Visit www.twistedxbowstrings.com and upgrade your strings before the pre-season rush starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Whats your lead time looking at now?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Asells said:


> Whats your lead time looking at now?


Orders placed today will ship within 5-7 business days. That can change rapidly but as of right now new orders should ship in that timeframe. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OklahomaArcher

Does either material stretch much?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

OklahomaArcher said:


> Does either material stretch much?


Shouldn't have any creep. I pre-stretch each piece so you don't have to worry about that. I actually prefer the Mercury over Bcy X. Might start using Mercury exclusively.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

I have a coworker that needs new strings for his Alpha Max 35, and I'm doing my best to steer him your way. I've got a couple sets, and couldn't be happier. 

Are there any current promo codes that I can share with him?


----------



## Asells

Put my order in for the mercury string set!


----------



## dnv23

Mercury + Twisted X= Perfection 
I have 500 or more shots on my Mercury set and have not even a hint of creep or peep rotation. Strings still look brand new.


----------



## JSong

I must have shot at least 1000+ arrows by now. Shot for 4 hours a day for multiple days on this bow... These strings look like the day I got it and absolutely no rotation or creep or stretching. Mercury 100% Dyneema is the way to go. 36 strand and I can't believe how thin this string is and how fast it shoots.

Look at the CAM timing mark. Has not moved at all. 

I may have to order another string since these cables will last forever...

I am just so impressed with the craftsmanship of Shane... Can't say enough about the quality of the string


----------



## Super Roop

I'm hoping the flo green and flo yellow are my last order, Shane builds the best IMHO, and outstanding customer service!!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Asells said:


> Put my order in for the mercury string set!


I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dnv23 said:


> Mercury + Twisted X= Perfection
> I have 500 or more shots on my Mercury set and have not even a hint of creep or peep rotation. Strings still look brand new.
> View attachment 6004617


That thing looks nice. Appreciate the picture. I thank you for your support and the update on the Mercury. Really impressed with that material.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

JSong said:


> I must have shot at least 1000+ arrows by now. Shot for 4 hours a day for multiple days on this bow... These strings look like the day I got it and absolutely no rotation or creep or stretching. Mercury 100% Dyneema is the way to go. 36 strand and I can't believe how thin this string is and how fast it shoots.
> 
> Look at the CAM timing mark. Has not moved at all.
> 
> I may have to order another string since these cables will last forever...
> 
> I am just so impressed with the craftsmanship of Shane... Can't say enough about the quality of the string


Looks stable to me. Glad you like them and I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Super Roop said:


> I'm hoping the flo green and flo yellow are my last order, Shane builds the best IMHO, and outstanding customer service!!


Yep! Those are yours. About to package them up. Have a full night of serving ahead of me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Roop

Look great sir and they should be there when I get home wensday!!!!!! Awesome thank you so much for the awesome work


----------



## bowtech3dhunter

Just curious if you "Burnish"your strings before building?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wv-outdoor

Just ordered a set today... Can't wait to get them installed and see how they turn out. Any idea on current turnaround time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Roop

Got my new sets in and installed they look great and perform better, Thanks Shane!!


----------



## wv-outdoor

Order #983... Could I get an expected time to ship? Didn't see a lead time mentioned on the site. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillman

Awesome pics/strings. Mine #1003.
Shane, is it to late to change my order to Mercury? Same colors?


----------



## Hillman

Message sent.
Thanks Shane.....


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

wv-outdoor said:


> Order #983... Could I get an expected time to ship? Didn't see a lead time mentioned on the site. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be shipping those out tomorrow. Laying out several sets today and I'll be serving overnight and tomorrow morning in order to ship those sets tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wv-outdoor

No problem!!! Was just trying to get an idea when they would be coming. Thanks and looking forward to trying out your strings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx

All Black Mercury. Installed, shot three arrows all in tune, no adjustments needed. Been shooting it for a few months now and no stretching or creep that i can see. Shane is a craft master at string making.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Super Roop said:


> Got my new sets in and installed they look great and perform better, Thanks Shane!!


Looks good. Thank you! I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

xFREDx said:


> View attachment 6045249
> 
> All Black Mercury. Installed, shot three arrows all in tune, no adjustments needed. Been shooting it for a few months now and no stretching or creep that i can see. Shane is a craft master at string making.


Thanks for the update. Glad to hear you're happy with them. I appreciate your business!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders. Hunting season will be here before you know it. Don't wait until the last minute to change your strings. Head over to www.twistedxbowstrings.com and get yours today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktamer01

Just placed order

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod

New set is on order. Never bad to have a backup set they say!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wv-outdoor

Got mine installed last Wednesday, but haven't had any time to get behind the bow until today. I was worried about the clear serving on the white, but I love it installed. Thanks again!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFor

order #1001... ordered couple of weeks ago... got a mail over a week ago said in production... still waiting... when can I expect to see them?? I'm leaving in a week from today and was kind of hoping to have them on my bow before then...


----------



## hunterjrg

Order 1030. Looking forward to shooting them.


----------



## GaryFor

GaryFor said:


> order #1001... ordered couple of weeks ago... got a mail over a week ago said in production... still waiting... when can I expect to see them?? I'm leaving in a week from today and was kind of hoping to have them on my bow before then...


got mail yesterday said they are shipped.... thanks... can't wait to get them on the bow and start tuning


----------



## Amerias911

What order number you up to?


----------



## Bucktamer01

Once again Shane has produced another set of quality strings. These Mercury strings are solid and this come from a guy who only used Fury.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Quality second to none at twistedxbowstrings.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Orders are going out in a decent time frame 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Shane's pulling long days to keep orders going out as quickly as possible without comprising quality 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reezen11

Back in view for the best strings you will ever purchase .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Been so busy I haven't been able to post for some time now. I want to say Thank You to everyone that has chosen Twisted X Bowstrings. I finally found a good helper so we should be catching up on orders very soon. I appreciate everyone's patience.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I want to congratulate Heath McGill on his Men's Open Championship win at 2017 OPA tournament. Heath used a set of Twisted X Bowstrings that he bought about a year and a half ago made with Brownell Fury. 20,000 + shots and still going strong. I appreciate your support and I'm happy for your success.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Congrats Heath !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dplpilot

How long are the lead times now? I really need a set of cables and a string for a PSE Drive R.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

dplpilot said:


> How long are the lead times now? I really need a set of cables and a string for a PSE Drive R.


New orders should ship in about 10 days at this time. I'm starting to gain on the current order pretty fast so 10 days should be pretty accurate. Hope to be caught up completely within the next 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almyky

Shane, looking to order a set from you for the first time. Based on everything here sounds and looks like you are one of the best. With having a helper, does this mean that you are no longer solely building all the strings yourself? I just want to know that I am going to get the same quality that you've pumped out in the past.


----------



## String Playa

WOW! That's the prettiest end loops I've seen or had! What would all new threads run for a Elite Aigil? Looks like about $75?


----------



## Coug09

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> I appreciate all the orders. Hunting season will be here before you know it. Don't wait until the last minute to change your strings. Head over to www.twistedxbowstrings.com and get yours today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The clear serving on white is hard to pull off and you did it! Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Almyky said:


> Shane, looking to order a set from you for the first time. Based on everything here sounds and looks like you are one of the best. With having a helper, does this mean that you are no longer solely building all the strings yourself? I just want to know that I am going to get the same quality that you've pumped out in the past.


Quality won't change! Everything is closely supervised and if it's not right it's trashed and started over. That's the way its always been and the way it will always be. I inspect each piece after it's laid out. If its not right it doesn't even make it to the stretcher. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Almyky said:


> Shane, looking to order a set from you for the first time. Based on everything here sounds and looks like you are one of the best. With having a helper, does this mean that you are no longer solely building all the strings yourself? I just want to know that I am going to get the same quality that you've pumped out in the past.


At this time my helper is just here to help layout strings. I still twist, stretch and serve everything. Helper is my nephew so he knows how serious I am about quality. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

String Playa said:


> WOW! That's the prettiest end loops I've seen or had! What would all new threads run for a Elite Aigil? Looks like about $75?


Thanks! String sets start at $90

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Coug09 said:


> The clear serving on white is hard to pull off and you did it! Very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I appreciate your support!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## missourihunter

Just ordered my first set of twistedxstrings, can't wait to try them out. Not sure about anybody else but my halon 32 zebra strings have had a lot of peep rotation.


----------



## busanga

Shane. when you send the cables which have yokes do you put some twists in the yokes and do you put equal twists in each yoke ?


----------



## reezen11

busanga said:


> Shane. when you send the cables which have yokes do you put some twists in the yokes and do you put equal twists in each yoke ?


Somfar every set ive ordered have equal twists so i dont imagine that will change


----------



## busanga

reezen11 said:


> Somfar every set ive ordered have equal twists so i dont imagine that will change


Thanks


----------



## reezen11

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Quality won't change! Everything is closely supervised and if it's not right it's trashed and started over. That's the way its always been and the way it will always be. I inspect each piece after it's laid out. If its not right it doesn't even make it to the stretcher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And i personally gaurantee you that he is a man of his word and quality will not change at twisted x .
Ive already recieved some from him since hes had help and there is absolutely zero difference in any part of the build


----------



## Bowmadness1818

Does anyone have any pics or recommendations on which would look better with the hoyt red accessories. Debating between the normal red and electric red in the Mercury line. Just not sure if the electric red looks pink at all.

Have heard great things about your bowstrings. Thanks.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bowmadness1818 said:


> Does anyone have any pics or recommendations on which would look better with the hoyt red accessories. Debating between the normal red and electric red in the Mercury line. Just not sure if the electric red looks pink at all.
> 
> Have heard great things about your bowstrings. Thanks.


Regular red will match the color kit best.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders. Been so busy I haven't been able to post. Can't thank you all enough for trusting Twisted X Bowstrings.
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders. Hope everyone has a successful season and puts some meat in the freezer.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What colors are used in this? Really like the combo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Planner said:


> What colors are used in this? Really like the combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Kiwi & Gunmetal with a silver pinstripe 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Kiwi & Gunmetal with a silver pinstripe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Planner said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You bet! If you have any other questions you can message me here or at 405-313-5176. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders. Keep them coming. 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jduff44

Just made my order #1260. Some flo green and royal blue mercury for my Halon X. Can't wait. Thanks for answering all my questions!


----------



## JSong

Just got another set of strings and it is exceptional. 

Thank you Shane!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! Get your custom bowstrings at twistedxbowstrings.com










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr

Put a set on my Xpedition Denali about two weeks ago. As expected these strings are great!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Adamsdjr said:


> Put a set on my Xpedition Denali about two weeks ago. As expected these strings are great!


Thank you! I appreciate your support!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

My twisted x strings are on their second season and i still have zeeo issues with peep rotation, or serving seperation,timing 
Rock solid builds from shane 
Thanks shane !


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I can't thank you all enough for trusting Twisted X Bowstrings. It's been a great year and that's because of excellent customers like you. I'm hoping you all have a successful hunting season. Won't be long and we'll be right back into target season. We'll be adding 452x to the material line-up soon. 452x is still very popular with target archers. You requested it so we'll deliver. Should have that up on the website in the next few weeks. Thanks again for choosing Twisted X Bowstrings. 
Twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Bcy 452x in Winter Camo with clear serving. 452x will be available soon at twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lost american

What color combo is that? Would go perfect on kryptic raid. 

Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

lost american said:


> What color combo is that? Would go perfect on kryptic raid.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


Thats the Winter Camo material in Bcy 452x material. I don't have the 452x on my website yet but it is available for order. You can message me here if you wish to order 452x. Should have it up on the website very soon. Still waiting on all the colors to arrive. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I've been getting a lot of requests from target archers to start stocking Bcy 452x string material. You asked and we delivered. We also have our own new color exclusive to Twisted X Bowstrings. Royal blue/ Electric red speckled. That and all the other colors will be up on the website soon. 452x orders can be called in until we get the website updated. To order please call 405-313-5176 8am-5pm. Bcy Mercury and X can be ordered at twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! 
www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

www.twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! Starting to see a lot of you getting your indoor target bows ready to go. Won't be long now.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Twistedxbowstrings.com 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

So are the majority of these pics the new Mercury material? How's that holding up?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

454casull said:


> So are the majority of these pics the new Mercury material? How's that holding up?


Last few pics are Mercury. Been very happy with it so far. Everyone seems to love it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Hope everyone is having a good deer season. Indoor season will be here before you know it. Don't wait until the last minute to get those target bows ready. I appreciate all of your support!
Twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jduff44

Why size serving do you use on your center serving?, and if it makes a difference specificaly on a set of mercury strings. Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Jduff44 said:


> Why size serving do you use on your center serving?, and if it makes a difference specificaly on a set of mercury strings. Thanks


I typically use .018" power grip or .021" Majesty. Power grip is sized a little bigger than advertised so those 2 finish up about the same size. Should be somewhere in the neighborhood of .110"-.112" finished diameter on Mercury depending on string colors. That serving diameter works for a lot of the nocks on the market. For a truly custom nock fit it's always good to know which nock you're using so I can make any adjustments if necessary. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jduff44

Thanks for your detailed answer. Too late for the custom fit as my strings are already shipped,#1260 I think, strings are mercury flow green and royal blue, no pinstripe. I am using Easton super 3D nocks, will this serving work or may I need to consider reserving, if so what size serving would you suggest. Thanks again. Can?t wait to instal the new strings.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Jduff44 said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer. Too late for the custom fit as my strings are already shipped,#1260 I think, strings are mercury flow green and royal blue, no pinstripe. I am using Easton super 3D nocks, will this serving work or may I need to consider reserving, if so what size serving would you suggest. Thanks again. Can?t wait to instal the new strings.


That nock should work. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! Looking at a 3-5 day leadtime right now so get those orders in now. Twistedxbowstrings.com









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NuBow

Have any pictures of Mountain Berry strings? Would like to see how it compares to Red and Electric Red.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

NuBow said:


> Have any pictures of Mountain Berry strings? Would like to see how it compares to Red and Electric Red.


Sorry! Couldn't find a pic of Mountain berry in a string pic. Not often I build with that color. I did post pics of the 3 different colors. Hope that helps. If you have any other questions send me a PM.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## haldermand

Do you have any pictures of a set similar to this? Or with the green pinstripe instead of red?

Also, is BCY Mercury the real deal now? I've been reading a lot about it and it seems like most guys are really impressed. Would you recommend it over BCY-X for a bow that lives in Northern Indiana where we see and hunt in all extremes of weather? Turkey and sometimes deer hunt when it's 90 degrees with high humidity, and late archery season when it's below 0.

Thanks!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

haldermand said:


> Do you have any pictures of a set similar to this? Or with the green pinstripe instead of red?
> 
> Also, is BCY Mercury the real deal now? I've been reading a lot about it and it seems like most guys are really impressed. Would you recommend it over BCY-X for a bow that lives in Northern Indiana where we see and hunt in all extremes of weather? Turkey and sometimes deer hunt when it's 90 degrees with high humidity, and late archery season when it's below 0.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I'll get some samples twisted up later today and post pics. The Mercury has been performing very well in all climates. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zacha79

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> I appreciate all the orders! Looking at a 3-5 day leadtime right now so get those orders in now. Twistedxbowstrings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


what string color is the orange and green? I can not find anything on the website like that.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

zacha79 said:


> what string color is the orange and green? I can not find anything on the website like that.


That is Bcy 452x material. The colors are Flo. Orange/black & kiwi/black. In the 452x material they make several speckled colors as well as the solid colors. I have it all in stock and my website guy is working on getting that material up on the website. It is available for order now. You can call or text me at 405-313-5176 to order that material. Most of the speckled colors are on the Bcy color chart I posted. There are a few new colors that will be added once my site is updated.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

haldermand said:


> Do you have any pictures of a set similar to this? Or with the green pinstripe instead of red?
> 
> Also, is BCY Mercury the real deal now? I've been reading a lot about it and it seems like most guys are really impressed. Would you recommend it over BCY-X for a bow that lives in Northern Indiana where we see and hunt in all extremes of weather? Turkey and sometimes deer hunt when it's 90 degrees with high humidity, and late archery season when it's below 0.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Here's the gunmetal/black with electric red pinstripe.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## haldermand

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Here's the gunmetal/black with electric red pinstripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NuBow

Thanks for the pics! Kinda leaning towards the Mountain Berry/Black with Silver pinstripe. Think the Mountain Berry would show enough against Black?


----------



## ss315

Order placed , Black on Black on Black for my halon x. 

Why are Mathews tune charts so hard find? 

No worries though Twisted x to the rescue, they had all the info they need for my build! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

Shane makes some of the best strings on the planet, buy with confidence. 

Here’s some I made with Fury in the colors you’re asking about. Just trying to help you with a color decision. The grey, black and Flo green is one of my favorites I’ve made. The other is Flo red, grey and black. 

You’ll be super happy with Shane’s strings, he’s an artist in the string making world





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

NuBow said:


> Thanks for the pics! Kinda leaning towards the Mountain Berry/Black with Silver pinstripe. Think the Mountain Berry would show enough against Black?


Mountain berry will show next to black. It's not an extremely dark red. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I appreciate all the orders! Finally caught up so new orders are currently shipping within 2-3 days.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Coupon code TXB-BF2017 will save you 15%. Sale ends soon. Visit twistedxbowstrings.com and order now.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billk63

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Coupon code TXB-BF2017 will save you 15%. Sale ends soon. Visit twistedxbowstrings.com and order now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Coupon code not working. Sale over?

How many TPU speed sleeves for an Athens exceed 300?

Do GTO nocks require a special serving diameter with mercury material?


----------



## billk63

Thank you Shane. Order placed.


----------



## ramsey1960

Shane and Twisted X are the best. Thank you


----------



## reezen11

Twisted x bowstrings would like to wisheach and everyone of you a happy holidays from his family to yours


----------



## reezen11

Keep the orders coming 
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Due to my father being admitted into the hospital again Twisted X Bowstrings will be closed for the next few days. I apologize for the inconvenience and delay in order fulfilment. I'll reply to emails and return calls when possible so leave a voicemail if you call. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sightpin

Hi Shane, i just spent the better part of and hour and a half scrolling through 62 pages of your beautiful strings. I couldn't find the combination I'm considering, or have gone blind looking. Lol! Do you have a fluorescent purple, and black, with black serving string,and purple and black with the black serving setup anywhere that you could post some pics of? Thanks, Joe 

P.S. I will make it a point to pray for your Dad. I didn't see your post until after I posted, so sorry.


----------



## bcj83

Very nice, do you make strings for a xpedition perfexion?


----------



## reezen11

bcj83 said:


> Very nice, do you make strings for a xpedition perfexion?


He sure does 
Thanks


----------



## dnv23

bcj83 said:


> Very nice, do you make strings for a xpedition perfexion?


He built a set for my Xpedition Denali and they are perfect. They even came served through the ATR without me even asking. The serving is so tight and clean you can barely tell it's there. Order with confidence!


----------



## redman

Great strngs


----------



## reezen11

redman said:


> Great strngs


Yes sir they are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter 28

Strings and cables all solid Flo Green for a Elite Option 6 how much ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passthrough z7

I just received my new threads from Twisted today, Reezen wish you were a little closer i would have you install my new stings and do a once over on my HTR I am just outside of Albany.


----------



## reezen11

Passthrough z7 said:


> I just received my new threads from Twisted today, Reezen wish you were a little closer i would have you install my new stings and do a once over on my HTR I am just outside of Albany.


Yeah that would be quite a drive 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drenalin70

Tagged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seadonist

Order #1574 just placed. Thanks, Shane!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11

Seadonist said:


> Order #1574 just placed. Thanks, Shane!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won’t be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seadonist

No doubt. Third set by Twisted X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb

Twisted X customer for life here, Shane makes the best strings, bar none. Keep em coming! I’ve got my 5th sets on order as we speak!


----------



## scpowerman

Have you made any for the hoyt RX1 yet?


----------



## reezen11

scpowerman said:


> Have you made any for the hoyt RX1 yet?


I going to say yes but if he hasn’t that does not mean it won’t be the best set of strings you’ve ever had 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keyman

Twisted X ROCKS!!! Love his strings. I saw where he said he was trying to get over the flu so I bet he is back on here as soon as he feels better.


----------



## Seadonist

Hey Reezen, can you give me a status update on order # 1574? You can PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Seadonist said:


> Hey Reezen, can you give me a status update on order # 1574? You can PM me if you prefer. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got an email update this morning. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 944storm

Order 1689 just placed! Excited to get my new strings and put them to the test! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PEPPERHEAD

Sent you a PM


----------



## hunter9264

Love my Twisted X Strings. Mine were installed in December at H&H shooting Sports and I have shot many arrows on a daily bases and they are holding up great. Wife had hers installed a couple of moths ago at the same Pro Shop and she loves them. Thanks Shane for the great work and quick turn around during the busy season to get us our strings. Hope all is well with your Dad.


----------



## 944storm

Did you get Mercury or X?? Just wondering.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 944storm

Good afternoon Reezen, would you be able to get me a status update on 1689? Thanks you

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## webenic

I bought a TRX over the winter with Twisted X strings and I have been extremely impressed with them! No fraying, no creep, no separation, and no twisting. I like them so much that I didn't even wait a full day after receiving a BTX-28 off the classifieds before ordering another set. 

What is the current lead time?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

I apologize for being absent on here for so long. Been swamped with orders and I'm working long hours to get those orders out as soon as possible. Currently orders are shipping 3-4 weeks from order date. I appreciate everyone's support and patience during this busy time of year. 

Best regards,

Shane Teel 
Twisted X Bowstrings 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Thanks again for all of your support!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> I appreciate all the orders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What colors are in the green,yellow etc.. one?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Rev44 said:


> What colors are in the green,yellow etc.. one?


Kiwi, Yellow, Tan, Black

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Kiwi, Yellow, Tan, Black
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## g_whitcomb

My order #1761 went into processing yesterday


----------



## g_whitcomb

What a set of threads! Not a single twist and cams are perfect. 
ATA is spot on at 32”/32 1/16” My Halon 32 never looked better!

Thanks Shane for another sweet set of strings!


----------



## Crazyheaven

Any sales going on currently? Looking for blue and black for the realm x. What other info will I need to provide?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Crazyheaven said:


> Any sales going on currently? Looking for blue and black for the realm x. What other info will I need to provide?


I don't currently have any sales going on. For the Realm X if you don't know the string and cable lengths just enter NA. I have that info in the shop. If you have any questions feel free to give me a call at 405-313-5176 9am-5pm central time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Whitetaildeception said:


> What a set of threads! Not a single twist and cams are perfect.
> ATA is spot on at 32”/32 1/16” My Halon 32 never looked better!
> 
> Thanks Shane for another sweet set of strings!


Glad you like them. I appreciate your support!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BradMc26

Do you have any pics with the BCY Natural color in them?


----------



## g_whitcomb

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Glad you like them. I appreciate your support!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Liked them so much I’m order #1869 for my Halon X !! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BradMc26 said:


> Do you have any pics with the BCY Natural color in them?


Just a couple of pics.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BradMc26

Twisted X Bowstrings said:


> Just a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hmm. Not exactly what I thought.

What BCY color would you say looks most like cream/vanilla?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BradMc26 said:


> Hmm. Not exactly what I thought.
> 
> What BCY color would you say looks most like cream/vanilla?


Here's a pic of natural next to pure white to give you a better idea.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racinray

Been looking at all of the string builders on AT the last month or so what a great group to choose from. Probably gonna keep the set I have now on my my MQ1 for a few more months. is it wise to buy a set now and let them sit till October and have them when I need them,will they need any restretching before they are strung? Or am I better off buying them when I will be actually putting them on. Thx.


----------



## Doebuster

What are the current lead times? Can u take a credit card over the phone ? Thanks


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Racinray said:


> Been looking at all of the string builders on AT the last month or so what a great group to choose from. Probably gonna keep the set I have now on my my MQ1 for a few more months. is it wise to buy a set now and let them sit till October and have them when I need them,will they need any restretching before they are strung? Or am I better off buying them when I will be actually putting them on. Thx.


You won't have to do anything to them once I build them. They will be ready to install. If you know you will need strings by October I'd suggest ordering soon. Although I'm backed up several weeks on orders currently I can only imagine it will be worse right before hunting season.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Doebuster said:


> What are the current lead times? Can u take a credit card over the phone ? Thanks


Should be close to the 3 week mark on orders. That's actually an improvement considering how busy this year has been so far. You can call with credit card orders if you prefer. 405-313-5176


----------



## Whaack

reezen11 said:


> Installed another set of twisted x strings!
> Again the specs fell right in place , had to add 1 twist to the cable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post 172, what color combo is this? Black, gunmetal and silver?


----------



## craigxt

Placed an order for my Realm and Realm X.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blake_estep

ttt


----------



## Ziad

Just put in an order. Second set from TwistedX.

Ziad


----------



## craigxt

Does anyone know which order number is up next?


----------



## JDB9818

I just put on another set of Shane’s cables and string. As always absolutely flawless! This is probably my 6th or 7th set at least and they have all been perfect. 

You have to be patient as it takes awhile but the wait is worth it. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmfraser

Looking to order a set for my evolve 35, is there a way to request or pay extra to have the cables served where they run through the roller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Just ordered a set for my synergy off of your website about a week ago. Can't wait to get my first set of twisted x strings.


----------



## dnv23

JDB9818 said:


> I just put on another set of Shane’s cables and string. As always absolutely flawless! This is probably my 6th or 7th set at least and they have all been perfect.
> 
> You have to be patient as it takes awhile but the wait is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks amazing man, well done!


----------



## JDB9818

ryanmfraser said:


> Looking to order a set for my evolve 35, is there a way to request or pay extra to have the cables served where they run through the roller?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would add that info in the "notes" section when you order, but all the sets I've gotten have come served where the cables contact the roller without asking for it.

There are some great string builders here and I've tried a few different ones but Shane does some pretty amazing work!

Good luck.


----------



## Whaack

Anyone know what order is up?


----------



## Wesr

I was 1910 and mine are on their way to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

Mine are absolutely amazing ! 
As always, excellent work Shane


----------



## Whaack

Wesr said:


> I was 1910 and mine are on their way to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes! I’m 1945 and placed my order back on June 24th, almost a month ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG_E_83

Hos anyone done a set in fluorescent green and purple ?

Sent from my Z971 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jduff44

Can someone explain the difference and characteristics of different string materials?


----------



## reezen11

Whaack said:


> Yikes! I’m 1945 and placed my order back on June 24th, almost a month ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t worry when you do receive them they will be well worth the wait 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## g_whitcomb

Let's bring this one back up with some X99 on my Triax. Brown,Tan, White Pin and Tan serving.
Awesome work as always Shane!


----------



## Wesr

Is there a new discount code for a guy to use?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

